# Gibz is a powerlifter???



## Gibsonator (Jun 12, 2020)

lol brothers so I'm embarking on a new adventure...
starting this Sunday I will be switching up my training to a conjugate style powerlifting program provided by ugbb bro Metalhead.
plan is to run this for 4-6 months and do a meet.
Something I've always wanted to do.
Not trying to cut to a weight class, win or set any records, just legit give a pl program a chance and do a meet for fun.
Interested to see how my body reacts to this.
Plan is 16 weeks out 750 test/500 npp, for sure throw an oral in closer to meet day.
I'll post pics and update the journey here in this thread, thanks for any future support!


----------



## Gibsonator (Jun 12, 2020)

Maxes before gyms closed were around;
squat:445
bench:335
deadlift:575
(1355)
I know not impressive especially for a man my size but I never trained for strength. 
Always had the mentality that I rather look strong if you get that.
my 3rm and 5rm are much better but those are the tested 1rm's as shitty as they may be i dont care to sit here and lie about it especially if i intend on keeping a good log.
goal is 1500+


----------



## Metalhead1 (Jun 12, 2020)

Going to be fun and exciting bro. I'm confident you'll do well switching your training focus for a little bit. And like I said, delts and curls will stay!


----------



## Jin (Jun 12, 2020)

Upwards and onwards, next stop: stronger, but smaller!!!!


----------



## Gibsonator (Jun 12, 2020)

Jin said:


> Upwards and onwards, next stop: stronger, but smaller!!!!



wait what?! hey!


----------



## Flyingdragon (Jun 12, 2020)

I swore I saw Power Bottom when reading this.....


----------



## Gibsonator (Jun 12, 2020)

Flyingdragon said:


> I swore I saw Power Bottom when reading this.....



I wouldn't expect anything less from you brosephina


----------



## Gibsonator (Jun 12, 2020)

before we move on with this thread, my goal is to prep and have a successful pl meet, then train and compete in an amateur strongman comp, following that(sure I'll have put onnsome serious size by then) will be a hard cut and wife and i will do a bodybuilding comp together, then its chill mode...
basically I want to knock out these goals over the next year and a half and then once done put my focus on other things, just maintain.


----------



## Sicwun88 (Jun 12, 2020)

Good luck!!!


----------



## snake (Jun 12, 2020)

Best wishes on your new journey. You will still crush some serious weight and look good doing it; it can be done.


----------



## Boogieman (Jun 12, 2020)

Awesome man, im excited to see the journey!


----------



## PZT (Jun 12, 2020)

In........


----------



## SFGiants (Jun 12, 2020)

Dbol for the oral taken even at the meet!

It will make your lifts explosive


----------



## Trump (Jun 12, 2020)

Think I going to do the same and just annoy you being stronger


----------



## Jin (Jun 12, 2020)

Trump said:


> Think I going to do the same and just annoy you being stronger



I too, am considering ensuring Gibs doesn’t win at anything.


----------



## German89 (Jun 12, 2020)

Gibsonator said:


> wait what?! hey!



Hes fukin with you!!! Font let him in your head gibz!


----------



## German89 (Jun 12, 2020)

PZT said:


> In........



I bet you are


----------



## German89 (Jun 12, 2020)

Trump said:


> Think I going to do the same and just annoy you being stronger





Jin said:


> I too, am considering ensuring Gibs doesn’t win at anything.



You 2 are fukin mean!


----------



## Ragingmenace223 (Jun 12, 2020)

You know I’ll be giving u a hard time. Ur wife can push what u can homie...lol don’t take her unless she cheerleads. 
  All jokes aside change is great I bet ur body will respond great. I’ll have my support until u get to big. Oh that’s right u already are. Damn...good luck n stay focused


----------



## DEADlifter (Jun 12, 2020)

Hell yeah, dude.  Good luck. Keep us posted.


----------



## Rot-Iron66 (Jun 12, 2020)

How big are you  Gibs? Those are good numbers no matter what...


----------



## Gibsonator (Jun 12, 2020)

Jin said:


> I too, am considering ensuring Gibs doesn’t win at anything.



you know I'm always in for some friendly competition


----------



## brock8282 (Jun 12, 2020)

Good luck Gibz! I use to run powerlifting blocks for about 6-8 weeks once or twice a year, the big strength increase can really speed up hypertrophy when you switch back to a more conventional bodybuilding program. Something I got from Chris Aceto in his book Championship Bodybuilding.


----------



## Gibsonator (Jun 12, 2020)

Rot-Iron66 said:


> How big are you  Gibs? Those are good numbers no matter what...



6'4/260lbs


----------



## Jin (Jun 13, 2020)

Gibsonator said:


> 6'4/260lbs



Wait, have you stopped growing taller?


----------



## Gibsonator (Jun 14, 2020)

just finished the platform 
View attachment 9996


----------



## BrotherIron (Jun 14, 2020)

Someone's been bit by the iron bug.


----------



## Bro Bundy (Jun 14, 2020)

gibs we fight but i never wanna a see anyone of us hurt..Please be careful think twice before every lift move u make.


----------



## Bro Bundy (Jun 14, 2020)

and how the fuk are u gonna do this in a condo? u dont have people above and below u?


----------



## German89 (Jun 14, 2020)

Bro Bundy said:


> and how the fuk are u gonna do this in a condo? u dont have people above and below u?



LMFAO

Gibz he does have a point.  May want to consider a storage unit?


----------



## Gibsonator (Jun 14, 2020)

skeeewatts
95x5
135x5
185x5
225x3
265x3
295x3
315x3
335x3
365x3
good mornings x 3
leg extension ss w/leg curls x 3
banded ab crunches 3 x 20
fukkin smoked.
heaviest and hardest I've worked my legs in 3 months, should feel great tomorrow lol.
weight moved good. 1st time squatting in the new rack too.
pretty badass blasting heavy metal in my garage and just focusing 110% on my lifting. fukk the commercial gyms.


----------



## German89 (Jun 14, 2020)

Gibsonator said:


> skeeewatts
> 95x5
> 135x5
> 185x5
> ...



LMAO... Good, you're in a garage.

You're gonna be sore for like a week.


----------



## Trump (Jun 14, 2020)

legs for me tomorrow and I gonna do the same +1lb on each set



Gibsonator said:


> skeeewatts
> 95x5
> 135x5
> 185x5
> ...


----------



## German89 (Jun 14, 2020)

Trump said:


> legs for me tomorrow and I gonna do the same +1lb on each set



Add some bands!!!


----------



## Gibsonator (Jun 14, 2020)

Bro Bundy said:


> and how the fuk are u gonna do this in a condo? u dont have people above and below u?



just saw this...
yes I live in a condo. mine sits directly above the garages on its own, dont share any walls.


----------



## Boogieman (Jun 15, 2020)

Gibsonator said:


> just finished the platform
> View attachment 9996



Looks fukkin awesome gibzzzz!!!!!


----------



## SFGiants (Jun 15, 2020)

Gibsonator said:


> skeeewatts
> 95x5
> 135x5
> 185x5
> ...



Nice work, now let us teach you how to warm and ramp up.


Barx5
135x5
225x3
275x3
305x3
325x3
335x3
355x3
365x3

Go

Bar
Plate
Plate
Quarter
Dimes Nickle
Dimes
Dimes
Nickle

Don't go by numbers but weight added

505lbs Example

Bar
135
225
315
365
405 80% Last Warm UP
Working sets with a rounded off %, last set should be 97% to 98% of max
455 90%
475 95% 
495 98%
Not often only when testing your max
505 100%

It could be max of 1's, 2's 3's or 5's in reps

You wanna build strength up do a lot of 3's and 5's testing your 1's every 8 weeks

We can teach you how to test your max like if in a meet, you do less work getting there

Example for a planned 505

Barx5
135x5
225x3
315x1
365x1
415x1
465x1 1st attempt, you should be able to triple it
495x1 2nd attempt, you should be able to double it
505x1 3rd attempt, should suck lol and congrats if it's easy as your max is more then 505


----------



## Metalhead1 (Jun 15, 2020)

SFGiants said:


> Nice work, now let us teach you how to warm and ramp up.
> 
> 
> Barx5
> ...



I wrote it out for him that way, because he hasn't squatted with real weights in 2+ months. I wanted to make sure he was adequately warmed up, and had a good feel of the movement with volume created in the lighter weights. 

When he gets more conditioned, we can take out some of the volume. Especially when he is ready to test is true max.


----------



## PZT (Jun 15, 2020)

German89 said:


> I bet you are



you are next


----------



## DieYoungStrong (Jun 15, 2020)

Just my opinion but Bar, Plate, 1/4, plate, 1/4... works just fine for a warm up until you start getting close to a point where you're dialing in your attempts. And just squat whatever rep scheme you're working with that day. I usually go Bar x10, 135x5, and then from 185 up - whatever rep scheme I'm working with that day.

Keep things simple. Especially for a first meet.

Good luck.


----------



## Big Mikey (Jun 15, 2020)

That's great!! Good luck


----------



## Gibsonator (Jun 17, 2020)

Bench
95x8
135x8
175x5
205x3
235x3
265x3
295x3 (felt a bit heavy)
225x12

single arm laying tricep extensions 3x15

lat pull downs 3x15

bentover barbell rows 15,12,8

workout felt good, my strength isn't where it was thats apparent but I'm glad i finally have what I need to get back and move beyond that.
technique also needs work.


----------



## dk8594 (Jun 18, 2020)

Gibsonator said:


> Bench
> 95x8
> .



Give me a call if you need a spot


----------



## Gibsonator (Jun 18, 2020)

dk8594 said:


> Give me a call if you need a spot



have you seen my wife?
I'm good, thanks tho buddy


----------



## dk8594 (Jun 18, 2020)

Gibsonator said:


> have you seen my wife?
> I'm good, thanks tho buddy



Good point.....and  a much better view than I could give ya


----------



## Gibsonator (Jun 18, 2020)

dk8594 said:


> Good point.....and  a much better view than I could give ya



idk those abs are lookin pretty sick :32 (12):


----------



## Trump (Jun 18, 2020)

you might be able to join the 400lb bench club soon looking at them numbers 



Gibsonator said:


> Bench
> 95x8
> 135x8
> 175x5
> ...


----------



## Jin (Jun 18, 2020)

Trump said:


> you might be able to join the 400lb bench club soon looking at them numbers



I like the new signature.


----------



## Mister Slicksta (Jun 18, 2020)

Just saw this.  Very cool.  Def going to follow your progress.  Im sure youll crush!


----------



## Gibsonator (Jun 19, 2020)

Speed squats (60 seconds rest between sets)
worked on bringing my feet out wider and arms in closer, felt good.
bar x 8
95 x 8
135 x 8
185 x 5
200 x 3 x 2
220 x 3 x 2
240 x 4 x 2
easy peasy

speed deads (30 seconds rest between sets)
135 x 5
185 x 5
225 x 3
250 x 3 x 1
275 x 3 x 1
300 x 4 x 1
felts light, coach M advised me on some things to get my form better.
(pretty tired by this point)

deficit rdls
135 x 4 x 8 (very slow, good stretch)

hamstring curls 3 sets to failure
ss w/banded ab crunches 

nice session, still getting back into the swing of things, feels damn good to be moving some actual weights around, and man, i missed deadlifts.

getting a new adjustable bench for the rack tomorrow, ordering some more plates soon and some pegs for the platform and rack to add in some band work.


----------



## Gibsonator (Jun 19, 2020)

all weights used at this point are to get back acclimated and also to test things, see where I'm 
at, where we can take things and break down form and such.
Metal is writing my training plan as we go and I'm following whatever he gives me 100%
taking videos of top sets and such to critique form and see how the weights are moving.
thanks for following brothers!


----------



## BrotherIron (Jun 19, 2020)

Good to see another joining the strength realm.


----------



## Gibsonator (Jun 19, 2020)

BrotherIron said:


> Good to see another joining the strength realm.



I've been a closet powerlifter fan for a minute just never crossed to the dark side and followed a program of any sort.


----------



## stonetag (Jun 19, 2020)

Good luck! Keep the joints healthy.


----------



## Gibsonator (Jun 20, 2020)

got the new adjustable bench today, pretty nice, it'll do for the garage gym.
View attachment 10040



View attachment 10041



View attachment 10042


----------



## white ape (Jun 20, 2020)

I’m in. 85% for Trumps comments and 15% to support Gibs


----------



## Thatgoodfellow (Jun 20, 2020)

Just know there’s no turning back. You’re gonna enjoy this style of training to much. Looking forward to following along.


----------



## CJ (Jun 20, 2020)

Gibsonator said:


> got the new adjustable bench today, pretty nice, it'll do for the garage gym.
> View attachment 10040
> 
> 
> ...



Nice setup!!!  :32 (2):


----------



## German89 (Jun 20, 2020)

How do you get 1 normal facing picture to, two sideways?


----------



## Seeker (Jun 20, 2020)

Just got a chance to go through this thread. You're on your way to some exciting and challenging times buddy. Saw your videos this morning and you're looking solid with that power rack you put up.  Maybe I'll drive down one of these weekends and pull some iron with you.


----------



## Jin (Jun 20, 2020)

Seeker said:


> Just got a chance to go through this thread. You're on your way to some exciting and challenging times buddy. Saw your videos this morning and you're looking solid with that power rack you put up.  Maybe I'll drive down one of these weekends and pull some iron with you.



Yeah, show this guy how it’s done, won’t you?!


----------



## Seeker (Jun 20, 2020)

Jin said:


> Yeah, show this guy how it’s done, won’t you?!



Haha Gibs is a true iron warrior. Proud of him for all the work and dedication he puts in. It wiil be an honor to lift with him.


----------



## Gibsonator (Jun 20, 2020)

German89 said:


> How do you get 1 normal facing picture to, two sideways?



idk i tried editing and spacing them out but still the last 2 were sideways


----------



## Gibsonator (Jun 20, 2020)

Seeker said:


> Just got a chance to go through this thread. You're on your way to some exciting and challenging times buddy. Saw your videos this morning and you're looking solid with that power rack you put up.  Maybe I'll drive down one of these weekends and pull some iron with you.



anytime brother!


----------



## Seeker (Jun 20, 2020)

Gibsonator said:


> anytime brother!



Steaks and beers after brother! My treat


----------



## ToolSteel (Jun 20, 2020)

You’ll probably end up looking better than you do now. Strength first


----------



## Gibsonator (Jun 20, 2020)

ToolSteel said:


> You’ll probably end up looking better than you do now. Strength first



partly the idea I decided to do this, put on some fresh new muscle/strength.


----------



## white ape (Jun 20, 2020)

All jokes aside, I’m excited to see what you do with this new path. I bet you put on some nice size. Start looking like Tiny Mike!


----------



## Gibsonator (Jun 20, 2020)

speed bench
135 x 8
180 x 3 x 3
195 x 3 x 3
210 x 3 x 3

pin press
245 x 3 x 5

bentover bb rows
185 x 3 x 10

db side lateral raise
3 x 20

db curl
3 x 20

chest flies
3 x 15
ss w/ tricep overhead extension 
3 x 15

tips on my bench, keep head down & bring feet tucked back more.


----------



## tinymk (Jun 21, 2020)

This is exciting brother.  I have been down a bit so I am late in responding.  Your gonna get bit by the powerlifting bug if you stick to this type of programming for any length of time. 
As a competitive power lifter of nearly 30 years, one advise I will share is do not neglect your mobility or your core. You will stiffen up in time hitting heavier lifts day in and day out. I am stiff as a board and work on mobility now, wish I would have taken it more serious over time. 
best to you my brother I will be subscribed to your progress.


----------



## Gibsonator (Jun 21, 2020)

thanks tiny, I'll make sure I stay on top of that!


----------



## Gibsonator (Jun 21, 2020)

Deadz
135x5
225x3
275x3
315x3
365x3
405x3
435x3
465x3
495x3 (high five)
still working at tweaking some things to better my form but its getting better. 
fun fact: always used strap at and above 405 so today was my first time lifting that kind of weight strapless. also, used chalk for the 1st time today, i feel pretty hard-core now, even tho my hands are trashed from that last set lol.

Good mornings (off pins)
185x3x5

lying leg curls
3x15
ss w/hanging leg raises 3 x failure

wide grip pull ups
3x10

happy that my strength was still there for the deads.


----------



## German89 (Jun 21, 2020)

Gibsonator said:


> Deadz
> 135x5
> 225x3
> 275x3
> ...


A good father's day workout

Happy Father's day, Gibz!


----------



## tinymk (Jun 21, 2020)

5 wheels on the dead brother, no joke


----------



## Gibsonator (Jun 21, 2020)

tinymk said:


> 5 wheels on the dead brother, no joke



goal is 6 big dog


----------



## snake (Jun 23, 2020)

Gibsonator said:


> Maxes before gyms closed were around;
> 
> deadlift:575





Gibsonator said:


> Deadz
> 135x5
> 225x3
> 275x3
> ...



That has you at a solid 550, 25 lbs off what you did before the shit hit the fan. Closing that gap that quick will have you blowing up 600 with time and hard work.


----------



## Flyingdragon (Jun 23, 2020)

Gibs is my hero!


----------



## ken Sass (Jun 24, 2020)

welcome to the dark side


----------



## Gibsonator (Jun 24, 2020)

Incline Bench
95x8
135x5
165x5
195x3
225x3
245x3
265x2
285x1
205x3x5
dissapointed how weak I felt, couple issues with the foot end of the bech coming off the ground when I drive my upper back into the bench and my feet slipping on the garage floor when I leg drive. Picking up more mats this weekend and not sure what I'm going to do about the bench, it has wheels on head end, will remove those to see if that makes a difference.

rolling dumbell ext
20,15,10

snatch grip bb rows
15,12,10

band overhead tricep extensions
3 x failure
ss w/band face pulls 3 x failure

hanging leg raise 3x20


----------



## Gibsonator (Jun 27, 2020)

training cancelled yesterday, didn't get off work til 10pm.
warming up today, called back into work. wtf.
was supposed to hit 10x2 speed reps on squat and deads but modified it to 5x4s to get it in and go back into work. fml sometimes.

leg extensions 
3x15

speed squat
250x5x4

speed deads
275x5x4

form is getting better, will continue to make little tweaks and over time it should be on point.
weights are feeling lighter and everything moving smoother, feels good to be back at it!!!


----------



## Gibsonator (Jun 27, 2020)

ok figured out how to use YouTube, it was surprisingly easy, thanks M...
from today's last set of speed squats;


----------



## dk8594 (Jun 27, 2020)

Gibsonator said:


> ok figured out how to use YouTube, it was surprisingly easy, thanks M...
> from today's last set of speed squats;



I know you meant to showcase your squat, but what I noticed was how wide your lats are..  Great job all around!


----------



## Gibsonator (Jun 27, 2020)

well, got home from work, got in my gym, and low and behold got called back into work mid workout for another emergency so training got cut a bit short again.
breath gibby, breath :32 (18):

chest flys ss w/tricep push downs
3x20/3x15

speed bench
195x9x3

pin press
275x3x5

side lateral db raises ss w/wide grip pull ups
3x20/15,12,12

back to work.
no rest for this fukkin guy :32 (8):


----------



## Gibsonator (Jun 28, 2020)

squats
95x3
135x3
185x3
225x3
275x3
315x3
365x3 w/red minis
405x3 w/red minis
last set felt good, plenty left in the tank but right knee started aching so shut it down there.

rack pulls
225x3
315x3
405x3
455x2x3

leg curls
3x15

leg extensions
3x15

dumbell curls
5x20

hanging leg raises
3 sets to failure


----------



## Trump (Jun 28, 2020)

Have you got them bands on upside down??


----------



## Gibsonator (Jun 28, 2020)

Trump said:


> Have you got them bands on upside down??



negative trumpskee


----------



## brock8282 (Jun 28, 2020)

Great lifts bro! I’m about to expirement with bands on some leg movements, better, more natural resistance curve and hoping it saves my knees a bit


----------



## Gibsonator (Jun 28, 2020)

brock8282 said:


> Great lifts bro! I’m about to expirement with bands on some leg movements, better, more natural resistance curve and hoping it saves my knees a bit



was my 1st go with them.
ordered some pins for both the squat rack and deadlift platform so i can incorporate the bands in some bench/deadlift training sessions.


----------



## Gibsonator (Jun 28, 2020)

also, think its time to blastoff, been cruising for 9 months.
800mg test :32 (10):


----------



## Trump (Jun 28, 2020)

Oh yes now where talking, start eating 150mg anadrol too like a real power lifter 



Gibsonator said:


> also, think its time to blastoff, been cruising for 9 months.
> 800mg test :32 (10):


----------



## Gibsonator (Jun 28, 2020)

Trump said:


> Oh yes now where talking, start eating 150mg anadrol too like a real power lifter



there would be dead bodies everywhere :32 (18):


----------



## PZT (Jun 29, 2020)

sweet vids man


----------



## BrotherIron (Jun 29, 2020)

brock8282 said:


> Great lifts bro! I’m about to expirement with bands on some leg movements, better, more natural resistance curve and hoping it saves my knees a bit



Make sure you perform reverse band lifts. If you run the bands from the bottom up it'll beat you up fast.  Bands are not a greater form of natural resistance because it's not linear increase or decrease in weight... it's exponential.  Chains are more natural because they are a linear increase which is why it's easier to train with chains for extended periods of time (b/c it doesn't beat up the body nearly as badly).


----------



## Gibsonator (Jun 29, 2020)

was given the day off for having to work so much Thurs/Fri/Sat, was supposed to be a rest day but I don't do well with a lot of time on my hands so....

Deltz
barbell overhead press
90x12
135x12
185x10
205x6
225x3 
185x10
135x12

barbell front raises
3x20

band side lateral raises
3x20

seated dumbell rear delt flys
3x20

hanging leg raises
3 x failure
ss w/ wide grip pull ups
3x15


----------



## Trump (Jun 29, 2020)

shoulders nice and fried for chest this week then



Gibsonator said:


> was given the day off for having to work so much Thurs/Fri/Sat, was supposed to be a rest day but I don't do well with a lot of time on my hands so....
> 
> Deltz
> barbell overhead press
> ...


----------



## Metalhead1 (Jun 29, 2020)

I give you floor press to help your legs and back, and you smoke your shoulders the day before..:32 (1): tomorrow will be fun


----------



## Gibsonator (Jun 29, 2020)

Metalhead1 said:


> I give you floor press to help your legs and back, and you smoke your shoulders the day before..:32 (1): tomorrow will be fun



lol shoulders arent smoked in the least bit i'll be fine tomorrow brother


----------



## CJ (Jun 30, 2020)

Listen to your coach!!!  :32 (18):


----------



## Gibsonator (Jun 30, 2020)

CJ275 said:


> Listen to your coach!!!  :32 (18):



lol i do i follow everything he says to a T man, but not training delts is a hard pill to swallow, so, i just pretty much put some blood in them without frying them because i know i have floor press tomorrow.


----------



## Metalhead1 (Jun 30, 2020)

Gibsonator said:


> lol i do i follow everything he says to a T man, but not training delts is a hard pill to swallow, so, i just pretty much put some blood in them without frying them because i know i have floor press tomorrow.



I give you 15 free minutes after every workout. What else do you need??:32 (17):


----------



## CJ (Jun 30, 2020)

Metalhead1 said:


> I give you 15 free minutes after every workout. What else do you need??:32 (17):



That's awesome!

Do what I tell you to do, THEN do what you want to do.


----------



## Gibsonator (Jun 30, 2020)

Metalhead1 said:


> I give you 15 free minutes after every workout. What else do you need??:32 (17):



lol i havent been using that 15 mins really cause i'm smoked by the time i'm done with what you have programmed for the day!
keep in mind i'm only what 3-4 weeks back into lifting weights after a 3 month layoff fukker :32 (13):


----------



## Gibsonator (Jun 30, 2020)

aaaand blastoff :32 (17):


----------



## Gibsonator (Jul 1, 2020)

tricep push downs 3x20
ss w/chest flys 3x20

Floor Press
top sets:
315x1
325x1
335x1
235x3x5

floor barbell tricep extensions
3x10

snatch grip barbell rows
3x10

face pulls
3x15

1st time doing a floor press. pretty damn akward. was happy with how the weight felt.


----------



## Boogieman (Jul 1, 2020)

Nice Gibs! I will be dammed your a PL'er!!!!


----------



## Gibsonator (Jul 1, 2020)

Boogieman said:


> Nice Gibs! I will be dammed your a PL'er!!!!



lol i'm enjoying it.
numbers will start increasing apparently Metal thinks things are looking too easy for me... i'm down.


----------



## bigbadjedi93 (Jul 1, 2020)

Just curious, but what’s a floor press do that a regular bench doesn’t do.   So a guy do some last week in the gym and now after seeing this video I’m just curious.


----------



## Jin (Jul 1, 2020)

bigbadjedi93 said:


> Just curious, but what’s a floor press do that a regular bench doesn’t do.   So a guy do some last week in the gym and now after seeing this video I’m just curious.



It’s just something Power lifters do to confuse us.


----------



## Gibsonator (Jul 1, 2020)

strengthen then lockout portion of the movement from what i understand.
i'm following the program written for me trying my best not to be overbearing with too many questions lol.
and trust me they arent any easier then regular bench press.
and lol Jin :32 (18):


----------



## Gibsonator (Jul 1, 2020)

also wtf is up with the edit feature?
sometimes it's there, sometimes it's not, makes no f'n sense, i know it's been brought up to the right people several times...


----------



## CJ (Jul 1, 2020)

Gibsonator said:


> also wtf is up with the edit feature?
> sometimes it's there, sometimes it's not, makes no f'n sense, i know it's been brought up to the right people several times...



Lately it's there for like 5 mins, then POOF!!!!  It vanishes.


----------



## Metalhead1 (Jul 1, 2020)

bigbadjedi93 said:


> Just curious, but what’s a floor press do that a regular bench doesn’t do.   So a guy do some last week in the gym and now after seeing this video I’m just curious.



Floor press is a shorter ROM, and does work the lockout without the extra stress on the shoulders at the bottom. 

It's a good alternative to have if your back is taxed from earlier work sessions in the week. Main reason why I programmed this for Gibs, as he had heavy squats and pin pulls on Sunday. 

Pin pulls typically kill my lower erectors. So, I find the floor press are the perfect main upper movement so we don't have to worry about arching with the tightness created by the pulls.


----------



## Gibsonator (Jul 2, 2020)

Speed Squats
315x10x2

Speed Deads
365x10x2

Bulgarian Split Squats
3x10

Dumbells Swings
3x10

Crunches
3x25

fukkin smoked, body is tired and it showed today. 
Weights moved good but it took a lot out of me.
Rest day tomorrow.
Been advised I need to bring in my stance more narrow and sit back into the deadlift more.
Vids from 10th sets.


----------



## Thatgoodfellow (Jul 2, 2020)

I like the home gym set up. You look a little tall to be a power lifter... haha jk keep killing it.


----------



## Gibsonator (Jul 2, 2020)

Thatgoodfellow said:


> I like the home gym set up. You look a little tall to be a power lifter... haha jk keep killing it.



lol thanks? 
maybe i'm better suited for Strongman at 6'4?
i have a couple more things i need to finish up in there and i'll post up pics next week, it came together real good wife and I love it.


----------



## Trump (Jul 2, 2020)

The clue is in the title, for strongman you actually need to be strong


----------



## German89 (Jul 2, 2020)

Trump said:


> The clue is in the title, for strongman you actually need to be strong



Trump.  You just have this beautiful way of chirping and I love it.  Don't ever change!


----------



## ComeBacKid85 (Jul 3, 2020)

Damn Gibz Beast Mode!!!:32 (19):


----------



## Gibsonator (Jul 3, 2020)

ComeBacKid85 said:


> Damn Gibz Beast Mode!!!:32 (19):



meh, gettin there man. still working back up to where i was at, also trying to get my form and technique dialed in. things are progressing good, this log will get better as it goes


----------



## bigbadjedi93 (Jul 3, 2020)

Gibs you gonna topple that rack over soon when you add more weight


----------



## Gibsonator (Jul 3, 2020)

bigbadjedi93 said:


> Gibs you gonna topple that rack over soon when you add more weight



yea bolting it down is on my list of things to do lol.


----------



## ATLRigger (Jul 3, 2020)

Gibsonator said:


> single arm laying triceps extension.



Why not skull crushers or French curls? 
Are these like hammer curls to the opposite shoulder, only in triceps push mode?


----------



## Gibsonator (Jul 3, 2020)

ATLRigger said:


> Why not skull crushers or French curls?
> Are these like hammer curls to the opposite shoulder, only in triceps push mode?



yes that sounds pretty spot on. i do other tricep movements, the program called for these that day.


----------



## dk8594 (Jul 4, 2020)

ATLRigger said:


> Why not skull crushers or French curls?



Portuguese laterals are good too. Just stay away from Canadian calf raises.


----------



## German89 (Jul 4, 2020)

dk8594 said:


> Portuguese laterals are good too. Just stay away from Canadian calf raises.



I need a visual of the "canadian" calf raise.


----------



## dk8594 (Jul 4, 2020)

German89 said:


> I need a visual of the "canadian" calf raise.





German89 said:


> I need a visual of the "canadian" calf raise.



Develop by Canadian Mounties in the 50s it was an exercise that focused on extreme dorsiflexion that enabled members of the RCMP to rise to a horse’s saddle without knee flexion and develop their gastrocnemius so that the lower leg could fit in the slender boots pictured below.

Source: CBBF







Full Disclosure: this might be made up.


----------



## Gibsonator (Jul 5, 2020)

Thursday: Rest Day
Friday: Forced Rest Day (worked 16hrs)
Today: Fluff n Puff
chest flys 3x20
db chest press 3x15
db side lateral raises 3x20
db seated front raises 3x20
hammer curl 3x15
preacher curl 3x15

saving myself for max lower tomorrow


----------



## Gibsonator (Jul 6, 2020)

Defecit Deads
135x5
225x3
315x3
385x2
425x1
500x1
345x3x5

Front Squats
3x6

Leg curls
3x15

Leg extensions
3x15

Hanging leg raise
3 x failure

Lat pull down
3x15

first time doing these defecit deads and haven't done front squats in ages, both went really well. Need to work on getting my back straighter on the deads, adressing 1 issue at a time.


----------



## Jin (Jul 6, 2020)

Made it look Easy peasy.


----------



## Gibsonator (Jul 6, 2020)

swollfie

View attachment 10129


----------



## tinymk (Jul 6, 2020)

Looking large, nice work brother.


----------



## Gibsonator (Jul 6, 2020)

Jin said:


> Made it look Easy peasy.



thanks dude, work in progress, got 4 more 45s coming this week so i can load the bar up better


----------



## Gibsonator (Jul 6, 2020)

tinymk said:


> Looking large, nice work brother.



you are a big inspiration for me here, thanks brother.


----------



## Mister Slicksta (Jul 6, 2020)

I love following this thread for the progress and videos man.  Keep up the good work.  Beastmode!


----------



## Gibsonator (Jul 6, 2020)

Mister Slicksta said:


> I love following this thread for the progress and videos man.  Keep up the good work.  Beastmode!



thanks for following dude!


----------



## FlyingPapaya (Jul 6, 2020)

Gibs the man beast


----------



## Gibsonator (Jul 8, 2020)

warmup with tricep db overhead extension ss w/wide grip pull ups 3x15 each

close grip pin press
worked up to 325
backoff 245x3x4

laying bb skullcrusher 3x12

snatchgrip bb rows 3x10

face pulls 3x15

tricep push downs 3x15

today was a scorcher, literally didn't stop sweating the entire day, then the sun was so conveniently shining directly in the garage the whole workout. didn't make for a great workout.


----------



## German89 (Jul 8, 2020)

dk8594 said:


> Develop by Canadian Mounties in the 50s it was an exercise that focused on extreme dorsiflexion that enabled members of the RCMP to rise to a horse’s saddle without knee flexion and develop their gastrocnemius so that the lower leg could fit in the slender boots pictured below.
> 
> Source: CBBF
> 
> ...


Oh. My. Gosh.

LMFAO

I'll do some research but, I feel like this is as much of a hoax as covid.


----------



## dk8594 (Jul 8, 2020)

German89 said:


> Oh. My. Gosh.
> 
> LMFAO
> 
> I'll do some research but, I feel like this is as much of a hoax as covid.



i will save you the research....total hoax.  Just wanted to see if I could get you to laugh


----------



## German89 (Jul 8, 2020)

dk8594 said:


> i will save you the research....total hoax.  Just wanted to see if I could get you to laugh



lmao ya did. Thank you.

maybe i'll do some 'canadian calve raises' today.


----------



## Seeker (Jul 8, 2020)

Gibsonator said:


> tricep push downs 3x20
> ss w/chest flys 3x20
> 
> Floor Press
> ...



Dude you're killing it!  If you dont me saying, when doing a floor press you should have your legs extended on the floor.


----------



## Seeker (Jul 8, 2020)

You are absolutely killing it with good hard work!  Respect my brother


----------



## Gibsonator (Jul 8, 2020)

Seeker said:


> You are absolutely killing it with good hard work!  Respect my brother



thanks man, to be honest, staying 100 with this log kinda feels like a hit to my ego, more so because i am still getting back to where my strength was, also because i sit back and think, most you guy probably thought my huge ass was way stronger, but then again i can't remember once ever bragging about numbers.
Things are coming along good, this is such a different style of training but i am enjoying it a lot.
Thanks to everyone thats following and being supportive!


----------



## Trump (Jul 8, 2020)

your strength is just fine and will go up now you have changed to this type of training. Not one person on here started off power lifting already hitting huge numbers they built them up over time. Keep at it big fella it will all come together in time 



Gibsonator said:


> thanks man, to be honest, staying 100 with this log kinda feels like a hit to my ego, more so because i am still getting back to where my strength was, also because i sit back and think, most you guy probably thought my huge ass was way stronger, but then again i can't remember once ever bragging about numbers.
> Things are coming along good, this is such a different style of training but i am enjoying it a lot.
> Thanks to everyone thats following and being supportive!


----------



## John Ziegler (Jul 8, 2020)

Dude ! no sound track on the videos please.

i just wanna hear the weights & hopefully one of your wifes farts.


----------



## Gibsonator (Jul 8, 2020)

John Ziegler said:


> Dude ! no sound track on the videos please.
> 
> i just wanna hear the weights & hopefully one of your wifes farts.



lmfao hahahahhaha


----------



## Ragingmenace223 (Jul 8, 2020)

consistency is key and ur killing it ...cant wait to see what ur new prs are after this pl period.


----------



## Gibsonator (Jul 8, 2020)

Ragingmenace223 said:


> consistency is key and ur killing it ...cant wait to see what ur new prs are after this pl period.



i do believe they will be nice, i just have to trust the process.
i dont always agree with whats programmed and i'm doing my best to tell myself to stfu and do it.
plus i miss killing delts and biceps and back etc lol


----------



## snake (Jul 8, 2020)

Gibsonator said:


> to be honest, staying 100 with this log kinda feels like a hit to my ego, more so because i am still getting back to where my strength was, also because i sit back and think, most you guy probably thought my huge ass was way stronger, but then again i can't remember once ever bragging about numbers.



You have good numbers now but will soon have some bigger numbers to brag about. The switch takes time brother; form is a little different the reps and weight are different. You're also doing something that may not come as easy for you as some genetic PL freak. That alone will put you out of your comfort zone but in that you have my respect.


----------



## Gibsonator (Jul 8, 2020)

snake said:


> You have good numbers now but will soon have some bigger numbers to brag about. The switch takes time brother; form is a little different the reps and weight are different. You're also doing something that may not come as easy for you as some genetic PL freak. That alone will put you out of your comfort zone but in that you have my respect.



thanks man, figured i'd give it a whirl, always been a big fan


----------



## CJ (Jul 8, 2020)

Gibsonator said:


> ... also because i sit back and think, most you guy probably thought my huge ass was way stronger...



Absolutely not!!! 

Remember, you're TRAINING right now, not testing. Nobody maxes out every workout, nobody is always peaked. 

Stick to the programming, enjoy the results later.


----------



## Gibsonator (Jul 8, 2020)

CJ275 said:


> Absolutely not!!!
> 
> Remember, you're TRAINING right now, not testing. Nobody maxes out every workout, nobody is always peaked.
> 
> Stick to the programming, enjoy the results later.



thanks dude.
i appreciate you guys always being supportive.
at the end of the day the majority of guys here including myself are way stronger thN the average gym goer, but we dont compare ourselves to them. i look at guys like tiny, metal, jin trump to name a few and i want to get to that level.


----------



## Grizzly911 (Jul 8, 2020)

You made that look too damn easy, Gibz!


----------



## Trump (Jul 8, 2020)

jesus did you mean to put my name in that list?? 



Gibsonator said:


> thanks dude.
> i appreciate you guys always being supportive.
> at the end of the day the majority of guys here including myself are way stronger thN the average gym goer, but we dont compare ourselves to them. i look at guys like tiny, metal, jin trump to name a few and i want to get to that level.


----------



## Gibsonator (Jul 8, 2020)

Trump said:


> jesus did you mean to put my name in that list??



yea man u have a stupid strong bench


----------



## Trump (Jul 8, 2020)

they call that mong strength in the U.K. not sure that counts



Gibsonator said:


> yea man u have a stupid strong bench


----------



## Gibsonator (Jul 10, 2020)

(yesterday)
Speed squats
335x8x2

Speed Deads
385x8x1

Bulgarian Split Squat
3x10

Leg extensions 3x15
ss w/dumbells swings 3x15

Hanging Leg raise 3 x failure

this heat throughout the day has been taking away from my workouts, between the sweating all day and not being able to eat as much I feel the difference.
also, was trying to sit back into these deads better, felt like i was, video says... nope :32 (8):

last sets of each;


----------



## Gibsonator (Jul 11, 2020)

flys 3x20
ss w/overhead tricep extension 3x20

close grip speed bench
255x9x3

close grip pin press
quit after 1st set due to left forearm pain.

bench supported db rows
15,12,12

db side lateral raises 3x15
ss w/bb curls 3x15

ghey video:





got 4 more 45s, 2 10, 2 5s, 2 2.5s and the pins for the rack and platform in the mail, they're really nice (shoutout metal's hookup once again).
going to get hardware to install them sumbitches tomorrow.


----------



## Gibsonator (Jul 11, 2020)

just noticed tomorrow will be 1 month, i'll post some pics so you guys can see how shit i look so Jin on his cut can feel better about himself :32 (18):
weight is still right at 266 but i am just fluffy with minimal detail of any kind at this point. (as seen in videos)
i have stuck to my meal plan but i have also indulged in other shit at will but not to any kind of extent. i'm talking snack size bag of chips here and there, box of raisenets whatever. ok ok i have been getting down with some 7 layer bean dip lately idk why but i crave that shit lol.
also i have not done cardio once since starting this. i put the extra sleep/rest over it lately. it does show. 
just trying to keep the log real.


----------



## Gibsonator (Jul 12, 2020)

Spent some time today cleaning up the gym getting it in better order. 
Pretty much done. Have a custom sheet thats gonna go in front of and cover all the storage bullshit, some more 2" plates on the way and need a couple more 1" plates for the adjustable dumbells. Also one more mat to finish covering the whole floor.
Installed the pins on the rack and platform today also, very nice, and Metal us going to kill me with this band work no doubt.
View attachment 10185


View attachment 10186


well looks like my photo qouta is once agains fukked.
i'll just post an imgur link once everything is 100% done i guess


----------



## Gibsonator (Jul 12, 2020)

all the purrty plates and rack pins:
https://imgur.com/a/ne44igp


----------



## Gibsonator (Jul 12, 2020)

band squats (1st time doing these)
worked up to 315 w/120lbs resistance bands
backoff 225x3x5 w/bands

rdls w/2" defecit
3x10

db swings 3x20
ss w/ single leg hamstting curls 3 x failure

ab crunch
3 x failure

could've/should've gotten more weight on the bar for the banded squats, like i said it was my 1st go at them, lower back was on fire plus the wifey was waiting for the rack.
looking forward to incorporating them, it's a cool to do all these different things outside my comfort zone.


----------



## Grizzly911 (Jul 13, 2020)

Gibsonator said:


> band squats (1st time doing these)
> worked up to 315 w/120lbs resistance bands
> backoff 225x3x5 w/bands
> 
> ...



That's some brutal work you're putting in, Gibs. A total of 435 lbs right?


----------



## Trump (Jul 13, 2020)

watched that 4 times before  finally looked what you was doing



Gibsonator said:


> band squats (1st time doing these)
> worked up to 315 w/120lbs resistance bands
> backoff 225x3x5 w/bands
> 
> ...


----------



## Gibsonator (Jul 13, 2020)

Trump said:


> watched that 4 times before  finally looked what you was doing



yea me too :32 (18):


----------



## CohibaRobusto (Jul 13, 2020)

Can we get more vids with wifey on this thread plz?!?!?

Good work though Gibs, inspiring!


----------



## Gibsonator (Jul 14, 2020)

last week when i weighed myself i was down 2-3 lbs, i knew it was from the massive amou t of sweating/not getting in as much food for same reason.
stepped on the scale this morning post dump and to my surprise up to a high of 269lbs :32 (6):


----------



## Gibsonator (Jul 15, 2020)

270lbs let's goooo

lat pull downs 3x15

tricep push downs 3x15

Bench press w/red minis
worked up to 255 + 90
stopped there, tendonitis in left arm flaring up, damnit.
back off sets were 185 + 90 3x5

tate press (skipped for obvious reasons)

kroc rows 3x15

chest flys 3x20

hanging leg lift 3xfailure


----------



## DEADlifter (Jul 16, 2020)

Dude, you are just a monster of a man.  It's rad to see you crushing it like this.


----------



## Gibsonator (Jul 16, 2020)

DEADlifter said:


> Dude, you are just a monster of a man.  It's rad to see you crushing it like this.



thanks brother!


----------



## Boogieman (Jul 16, 2020)

I'd have to 2ND DL, good shit Gibzzzz!!!! You fookin monster!!!!


----------



## Gibsonator (Jul 17, 2020)

Started out by slicing half way into my left middle finger tip opening up some packages with a razor blade. Bandaged up and moved on...

Squats
205 + 120 bands 10 x 2

Deads
185 + 150 bands 10 x 1
holy fukkballs 1st time doing these, 1st set i couldnt believe how crazy these are. As i progressed they got much easier. Was supposed to do my working sets with 225 but kept it at 185 to get used to it. Will increase weight next time.

Lying leg curls 3x20
ss w/dumbell swings 3x20

Hanging leg raise 3 x failure


----------



## Gibsonator (Jul 18, 2020)

Bench press
135 + 90 bands x 9 x 3

Spoto Press
245x3x5

Lat pull down 3x20

db side lat raises 3x20

tricep push downs 3x20
ss w/face pulls 3x20

skipped the tate press again just knew my left forearm wasnt gonna like it.

not gonna post every video of every workout anymore as like today its just mostly working on form and shit so nothing to see really.
spoto press and i got a chance to film this sexy ass jakked bitch in my gym, enjoy


----------



## Gibsonator (Jul 18, 2020)




----------



## CohibaRobusto (Jul 18, 2020)

Dude, I just want to be as strong as your wife, is that too much to ask?


----------



## Gibsonator (Jul 18, 2020)

CohibaRobusto said:


> Dude, I just want to be as strong as your wife, is that too much to ask?



no, but keep in mind she has been training for a long time. also shes 5' 120lbs lol.
she is a beautiful beast of a woman :32 (12):


----------



## Trump (Jul 19, 2020)

im the most respectful way I can say, your wife is ****ing hot 



Gibsonator said:


>


----------



## Jin (Jul 19, 2020)

Gibsonator said:


>



I like the way she grunts:32 (16):


----------



## CohibaRobusto (Jul 19, 2020)

**gibz's powerlifting thread turns into a wifey fan club thread in 1 weeks time**


----------



## Boytoy (Jul 19, 2020)

Gibsonator said:


>



Those are the breast curls, I mean best curls I have seen


----------



## Gibsonator (Jul 19, 2020)

lol i come back to 27 comments about how hot my wife is.
yes. i agree. no disrespect so all good.


----------



## Ragingmenace223 (Jul 19, 2020)

Gibsonator said:


> lol i come back to 27 comments about how hot my wife is.
> yes. i agree. no disrespect so all good.


 sounds like shes getting more love then u hommie...
  dont worry im still a fan


----------



## Gibsonator (Jul 19, 2020)

Ragingmenace223 said:


> sounds like shes getting more love then u hommie...
> dont worry im still a fan



lol all good i wouldnt expect anything less


----------



## German89 (Jul 19, 2020)

I think your wife's stronger than you


----------



## BrotherIron (Jul 19, 2020)

German89 said:


> I think your wife's stronger than you



Shots fired...


----------



## Gibsonator (Jul 19, 2020)

German89 said:


> I think your wife's stronger than you



haha ok sure
shes not but she is stronger than most the men on this board.....


----------



## German89 (Jul 19, 2020)

Gibsonator said:


> haha ok sure
> shes not but she is stronger than trump.....



I'm so sorry.  I don't know what I did.


----------



## Gibsonator (Jul 19, 2020)

German89 said:


> I'm so sorry.  I don't know what I did.



i agree with this edit


----------



## Gibsonator (Jul 20, 2020)

rack pulls
worked up yo 545 + 120 bands for 2 sets of 1
2nd set fealy like my head was gonna explode lol
backed off to 275 for 30 secs reps
245 45 secs reps
185 60 secs reps

chest supported db rows 3x12

db swings 3x15

ham curls 3 x failure
was supposed to ss wigh abs but i was so smoked by this point


----------



## Trump (Jul 20, 2020)

**** me that’s some weight


----------



## Thatgoodfellow (Jul 20, 2020)

Hell thats some good shit. Most times I see people rack pull its right below their knees so they can pull more weight with barely any ROM. More of an ego lift at that point.


----------



## Gibsonator (Jul 20, 2020)

i set up bod to get close.as i could to mid shin.
and thanks dude, i enjoy following ur log!


----------



## Gibsonator (Jul 23, 2020)

Sick as a dog last 2 days, moved yesterdays training to today...
Floor Press
worked up to 345, it was a grinder...




(gave wife a break from the usual headbangers ball, she usually listens to techno type stuff, we settles on a 90s rock station, lol)
oh and yea had to yell at the wife a lil bit cause i specifically told her NOT to touch the bar unless i said so :32 (18):
Floor db press
2x20

Floor tricep extensions
3x20

Db row
3x15

Tricep pushdown
ss w/ face pulls
& crunches
3 x failure


----------



## Jin (Jul 23, 2020)

Sweet soundtrack bro.  

A real grinder, huh? Freud was right..... 

Good lift even with all the gayness


----------



## Gibsonator (Jul 24, 2020)

Squats
245 + 120 bands 8 x 2 (slight pause)
last 2 sets:










Deads
225 + 150 bands 8 x 1
(last set in next post)

Concentric good mornings off pins 3 x 5

db swings 3x20
ss w/ham curls 3x20
ss w/hanging leg raise 3x20

form is getting better, getting more used to the bands but they are a bit brutal i'll tell ya


----------



## Gibsonator (Jul 24, 2020)




----------



## Mister Slicksta (Jul 24, 2020)

Gibsonator said:


>



I was a little nervous about the roundness in your back in this lift. It was only a small amount.  Looks like you didn’t give yourself enough time to setup and started to quickly.  Obv could have been the camera angle too so if you disagree no worries...obv you know what you’re doing.  

I always get nervous when I see a slight round in the back as someone who did injure their back in a lift once upon a time.  

keep up the hard work broski.  Love the videos.  They’re super motivating for us watchers.


----------



## Gibsonator (Jul 24, 2020)

Mister Slicksta said:


> I was a little nervous about the roundness in your back in this lift. It was only a small amount.  Looks like you didn’t give yourself enough time to setup and started to quickly.  Obv could have been the camera angle too so if you disagree no worries...obv you know what you’re doing.
> 
> I always get nervous when I see a slight round in the back as someone who did injure their back in a lift once upon a time.
> 
> keep up the hard work broski.  Love the videos.  They’re super motivating for us watchers.



open to all critisism dude i know my form is less than perfect and i am working on it, it is progressing.
it's been really tough for me sitting back into the starting postion before the pull but each week i get that ass a lil lower lol.
makes me think... how stupid did i look at the gym before i actually started getting feedback from a coach and trying to correct these things....


----------



## John Ziegler (Jul 24, 2020)

much cooler without the blaring music


----------



## Gibsonator (Jul 24, 2020)

status update;
went through a 10 minute dpuble hammy cramp before bed.
woke up again same thing almost fukkin lost my shit the pain was so bad.
hopefully this is it


----------



## Jin (Jul 24, 2020)

Gibsonator said:


> status update;
> went through a 10 minute dpuble hammy cramp before bed.
> woke up again same thing almost fukkin lost my shit the pain was so bad.
> hopefully this is it



Stay hydrated and enough sodium. Those sucks.


----------



## Metalhead1 (Jul 24, 2020)

Mister Slicksta said:


> I was a little nervous about the roundness in your back in this lift. It was only a small amount.  Looks like you didn’t give yourself enough time to setup and started to quickly.  Obv could have been the camera angle too so if you disagree no worries...obv you know what you’re doing.
> 
> I always get nervous when I see a slight round in the back as someone who did injure their back in a lift once upon a time.
> 
> keep up the hard work broski.  Love the videos.  They’re super motivating for us watchers.



A little rounding is ok most of the time, and in this instance it is as well. Gibs has made tremendous progression form wise in just the little time he's been training this way. We've addressed his weaker points from day 1. So, i have no doubt he'll continue making improvements as he progresses.

The only time I get concerned for the lifter on deads is when their hips shoot up first, and fast. Leaving them basically bent over to stiff leg the weight up. In that situation, the legs are basically out of the equation by that point. The lower back is under the most stress, and more prone for injury.


----------



## Ragingmenace223 (Jul 24, 2020)

Jin said:


> Stay hydrated and enough sodium. Those sucks.


 i went to gnc and got a plain electrolytes supplement. its cheap and i just put a scoop in my mouth and wash it down,,,its just sodium, potassium ,l-glutamine,coconut water powder,magnesium, chloride, and calcium.
         It worked wonders for me. i was cramping all the time now i havnt had a cramp in a long time...lol now ill get one lol....
that, my fish oil and my animal paks keep me gtg...


----------



## Ragingmenace223 (Jul 24, 2020)

Gibsonator said:


> lol all good i wouldnt expect anything less


 i dont know about that there are a lot of people that go for guys here so im sure someone is watching those wheels in ur videos. lol 
  I would know:32 (20):


----------



## Gibsonator (Jul 24, 2020)

man i had a hell of a night. 
the cramps were unreal.
the beating i put on my hamstrings just wrecked me.
gotta figure something out before next session


----------



## Gibsonator (Jul 24, 2020)

Jin said:


> Stay hydrated and enough sodium. Those sucks.



i stay hydrated and supplement sea salts in my pre and intra workout drinks as well as a bannana pre for this reason but this workout just killed my punk ass i guess lol


----------



## Gibsonator (Jul 24, 2020)

just jakked my right forearm up pretty bad doing some mundayne shit, wtf. its my left forearm thats bad, makes no sense.
icing it and trying to bring it back to life. 
awesome


----------



## CJ (Jul 25, 2020)

Gibsonator said:


> ...just jakked my right forearm up pretty bad doing some mundayne shit...



From dictionary.com:

mun·dane
/ˌmənˈdān/

adjective
Furiously masturbating in an excited fashion. 

Similar:
Jacking off
Spanking the monkey
Beating the meat


----------



## dk8594 (Jul 25, 2020)

I don’t know about you, but when one thing goes wrong multiple things do.

In other words, if it had been me having those hamstring cramps I am sure I would have injured my wrist in an attempt to brace myself from a fall.   Hope your story is is better and a lot less geriatric sounding.


----------



## Gibsonator (Jul 25, 2020)

dk8594 said:


> I don’t know about you, but when one thing goes wrong multiple things do.
> 
> In other words, if it had been me having those hamstring cramps I am sure I would have injured my wrist in an attempt to brace myself from a fall.   Hope your story is is better and a lot less geriatric sounding.



lol yea man that is usually how it goes, glad i got right on it with the cold/hot/cold treatment i think i just might be able to pull off this workout today


----------



## Gibsonator (Jul 25, 2020)

dynamic bench day
135 + 90 bands x 9 x 3





spoto press 245 x 3 x 5 pause reps





db rollbacks 3 x 15

seated rows 3 x 15

face pulls 3 x 15

tricep push downs 3 x 20
ss w/banded crunches 3 x 20


----------



## Gibsonator (Jul 25, 2020)

accessory work. 
wanted to see what my back is lookin like these days.... soft af lol


----------



## Gibsonator (Jul 26, 2020)

squats with average bands (160lbs resistance)
worked up to 315 + 160 and 340 + 160. major pr for me, very stoked. 










255 + 160 bands 3 x 4

good mornings 3 x 5

ham curls 3 x 20


----------



## Gibsonator (Jul 26, 2020)

taking at least the next 2 days off, right forearm is fukked, dont want it to get any worse, damnit.


----------



## Trump (Jul 26, 2020)

good for you recognising you need rest, it’s easy to just carry on and make things worse



Gibsonator said:


> taking at least the next 2 days off, right forearm is fukked, dont want it to get any worse, damnit.


----------



## Gibsonator (Jul 26, 2020)

Trump said:


> good for you recognising you need rest, it’s easy to just carry on and make things worse



if i dont i wont be able to bench so that would just be dumb. 
yea i would like to think i've gotten a lil bit wiser over the years lol.


----------



## bigbadjedi93 (Jul 27, 2020)

Gibsonator said:


> squats with average bands (160lbs resistance)
> worked up to 315 + 160 and 340 + 160. major pr for me, very stoked.
> 
> 
> ...




Watching the face Mrs. Gibz makes at the end gave me a chuckle.


----------



## BigSwolePump (Jul 27, 2020)

Gibsonator said:


> squats with average bands (160lbs resistance)
> worked up to 315 + 160 and 340 + 160. major pr for me, very stoked.
> 
> 
> ...



Pretty fly for a white guy....lol


----------



## Gibsonator (Jul 27, 2020)

bigbadjedi93 said:


> Watching the face Mrs. Gibz makes at the end gave me a chuckle.



lol yea man she was like wtf, and what could i even do??? haha. 
it was max effort day i'm trying to push myself harder


----------



## John Ziegler (Jul 27, 2020)

Gibsonator said:


> taking at least the next 2 days off, right forearm is fukked, dont want it to get any worse, damnit.



once entered a masterbation contest im known as the terror wrist


----------



## Gibsonator (Jul 27, 2020)

John Ziegler said:


> once entered a masterbation contest im known as the terror wrist



you can do better than this


----------



## Gibsonator (Jul 31, 2020)

Squats
275 + 120 bands 8 x 2






deads
245 + 150 bands 8 x 1






db swings 3x20
ss w/hamstring curls 3x20
ss w/abs 3xf


----------



## Gibsonator (Aug 2, 2020)

Friday:
Fluff n puff shoulder/bicep workout
Rest day yesterday
Today:
wide grip pull ups 3x12
db rdls 3x15
Block pulls worked up to 495
Back off 405x2x5
Wasn't feeling it today, for sure didn't get in enough food and it showed.
Good mornings 3x5
Ham curls 3x15
Leg extensions 3x15
Crunches 3xf


----------



## Gibsonator (Aug 3, 2020)

Wasn't able to log on after last post.
Been happening for days.
New banner up.
Came out super sick!
Won't let me upload the photo, of course, so imgur link...
https://imgur.com/a/Cm0ezTy


----------



## Jin (Aug 3, 2020)

Gibsonator said:


> Wasn't able to log on after last post.
> Been happening for days.
> New banner up.
> Came out super sick!
> ...



Shouldn’t it read “power bottom”?


----------



## Gibsonator (Aug 4, 2020)

Incline bench
Worked up to 220 + monster bands (120-150)

Backoff 165 + monster bands 3x4

Snatch grip bb rows 3x10

Tricep db extensions 3x15

Db curls 3x15

Db side lateral raises 3x15

Band tricep extenions 3xf
Ss w/face pulls 3xf


----------



## dk8594 (Aug 4, 2020)

Gibsonator said:


> Squats
> 275 + 120 bands 8 x 2
> 
> 
> ...



great form on those squats!


----------



## CJ (Aug 4, 2020)

You are locked in on those squats, looking good!!!  :32 (2):


----------



## bigbadjedi93 (Aug 5, 2020)

Good videos as always Gibs.


----------



## chandy (Aug 5, 2020)

gotta say gibs your pics dont do u justice compared to the videos. u look a decent bit bigger to me in them. good work man!


----------



## Gibsonator (Aug 5, 2020)

Thanks dudes


----------



## Jin (Aug 5, 2020)

chandy said:


> gotta say gibs your pics dont do u justice compared to the videos. u look a decent bit bigger to me in them. good work man!



I went all the way to LA just to see what he looks like in real life.

He talked a lot of shit and then never showed up. Said something about traffic. 

If he came to japan I’d show up to meet him. At least I know where I stand....

I even offered to sneak him in my hotel breakfast buffet. 

The waffles were excellent. 

True story.


----------



## CohibaRobusto (Aug 6, 2020)

Jin said:


> I went all the way to LA just to see what he looks like in real life.
> 
> He talked a lot of shit and then never showed up. Said something about traffic.
> 
> ...



LOL wtf Gibs!

Maybe wifey told him "no" Jin?


----------



## Gibsonator (Aug 6, 2020)

Jin said:


> I went all the way to LA just to see what he looks like in real life.
> 
> He talked a lot of shit and then never showed up. Said something about traffic.
> 
> ...



Oh sure leave out the part about how I had to work and you didn't even tell me til the evening before 
You know I wouldve been there if I had been able to :32 (8):


----------



## Gibsonator (Aug 6, 2020)

Squats
Program called for 225 + average bands (160) x 10 x 2, but if it goes up too easy to increase by increments of 10 so;
225 + 160 x 3 x 2
245 + 160 x 1 x 2
255 + 160 x 1 x 2
265 + 160 x 5 x 2










Deads
Program called for 205 + doubled monsters (280) x 10 x 1, same as above so;
205 + 280 x 3 x 1
225 + 280 x 1 x 1
245 + 280 x 1 x 1
265 + 280 x 1 x 1
285 + 280 x 4 x 1
(Vids next post)

Db swings 3x20
Ss w/ham curls 3x20

Good mornings 3x20 w/average band (fakkk)
Ss w/ 3xfailure abs


----------



## Gibsonator (Aug 6, 2020)




----------



## Gibsonator (Aug 7, 2020)

Bench day

Warmed up with:
Single arm tricep push downs 3x20
Lat pull downs 3x20
Chest flys 3x20

Benchpress w/doubled monsters (120)
155 + 120 x 9 x 3
Forearms lit up by the 4th set, continued to get worse, so fukking over that shit, still carried on.





Spoto press 225 x 3 x 5 paused reps
(5 sec pause 1st rep, 4 sec 2nd rep, etc.)





Switched up my accessories dumped the tricep movements to salvage what was left of my arms.

Horizontal rows 3x20
Ss w/lat pull throughs 3x20

Face pulls 3x20

Gonna take the bands out of the next upper day and see if that helps. Ib profin and an ice pack for now.


----------



## BrotherIron (Aug 7, 2020)

Floss those forearms too.  It could help.


----------



## Gibsonator (Aug 8, 2020)

Squats
Top sets were 435x1 and 465x1




Backoff 320x3x4




Rdls 3x10

Ham curls 3x15
Ss w/db swings 3x15

Abs 3xf


----------



## Gibsonator (Aug 9, 2020)

BrotherIron said:


> Floss those forearms too.  It could help.



Got some massage balls and a tai chi ball. The massage balls are torture but fukk instant relief!!! You put the ball on a flat surface, put ur forearm on it, apply pressure to backside of forearm then move your hand in different ways to activate the tendon and holy shit. 
Thanks for the pm with that guys youtube page btw, good lookin out dude.


----------



## CohibaRobusto (Aug 9, 2020)

100% sure we won't get any inappropriate comments about massaging balls now.


----------



## Gibsonator (Aug 9, 2020)

CohibaRobusto said:


> 100% sure we won't get any inappropriate comments about massaging balls now.



Lol I was waiting for it dude...


----------



## Boytoy (Aug 9, 2020)

Is hard to beat a good ball massage


----------



## Gibsonator (Aug 9, 2020)

Let's just all ignore all the work I've been putting in plus the 30lb pr...
Great place her these days


----------



## Boytoy (Aug 9, 2020)

Not down playing your work buddy


----------



## CJ (Aug 9, 2020)

Soooo, gym buddies massage each other's balls, and they both get 30 lb PRs?

Fukk it, I'm in. There's hand sanitizer everywhere, why not. :32 (20):


----------



## BrotherIron (Aug 9, 2020)

CJ275 said:


> Soooo, gym buddies massage each other's balls, and they both get 30 lb PRs?
> Fukk it, I'm in. There's hand sanitizer everywhere, why not. :32 (20):



You don't use hand sanitizer.  You use liniment instead.


----------



## Gibsonator (Aug 10, 2020)

Warmup:
Wide grip pull ups 3x12
Ss w/tricep overhead extensions 3x15

Bench press:
Worked up to 355x3 w/reverse bands
Had more in the tank but my forearm said otherwise




Krock rows 3x15
Kick backs 3x20
Tricep push downs 3x20
Face pulls 3x15


----------



## CohibaRobusto (Aug 10, 2020)

Impressive dude!


----------



## Gibsonator (Aug 12, 2020)

Squats
265 + 120 bands x 8 x 2 slight pause reps





Deads
265 + 280 bands x 8 x 1 





Good Mornings 4 x 12
Leg Curls 4 x 15
Ss w/abs 3 x f


----------



## Gibsonator (Aug 12, 2020)

Taking 1-2 weeks off from pressing to try and get this forearm back on track, so, fluff n puff day it is...

Leg extensions 8x15
Wide grip pull ups 4x12
Krock rows 4x12
Barbell front raises 4x12
Barbell curl 4x12
Dumbell side lateral raises 3x20
Dumbell curls 3x20
Sorry no super awesome training vid today


----------



## Gibsonator (Aug 15, 2020)

Another fluff n puff workout, deadlifts tomorrow.
Forearm is feeling slightly better but still has its moments when having to wrench on shit at work.
Update of how my fluffy ass is lookin at 272lbs...
View attachment 10351


----------



## Gibsonator (Aug 15, 2020)

Got a new cable/pulley system I hooked up today, it works off of lifting your plates, 1" and 2" plates. Love it. Have a lat pulldown bar coming in a few days.

Deads, bit dissapointed...
Worked up from 135, quarter plate at a time, up to 545, which moved slow af, yes my back rounded too much also. Failed 565. Didn't have anything left in me. I think if I had jumped from 495 to 565 I would've had it. On a positive note, that's the 1st time I've pulled 545 without straps. Next time I'll jump from 495 to 555.




Back off sets were 380x3x3





Rdls 3x10
Db swings 3x15
Ss w/leg curls 3x20
Smoked.


----------



## Boogieman (Aug 15, 2020)

Nice work Gibzzzz, way to pull some weight!!! 

Sure wish I could do some heavy DL, my ****kin arm is still a bit pissed off.


----------



## chandy (Aug 16, 2020)

that guy that was asking about his DL form should stumble across ur video right there. Greta form!


----------



## Gibsonator (Aug 16, 2020)

chandy said:


> that guy that was asking about his DL form should stumble across ur video right there. Greta form!



Oh no that 545 pull was shitty form dude. Maybe better than the average gym bro but it wasn't good by any means. But thanks, lol.


----------



## Uncle manny (Aug 16, 2020)

Good stuff right there big guy. May I suggest some pendlay rows as an assistance to your deads.


----------



## Gibsonator (Aug 17, 2020)

Today's workout consisted of washing the silverado and the yukon in a heat wave. Probably dropped 5lbs


----------



## BrotherIron (Aug 17, 2020)

No hook grip for pulls?


----------



## chandy (Aug 17, 2020)

Gibsonator said:


> Oh no that 545 pull was shitty form dude. Maybe better than the average gym bro but it wasn't good by any means. But thanks, lol.



oh nah I was referring to the 380 on that. It was a clean good lift. Everyone strays once they get to that heavier weight for them


----------



## Gibsonator (Aug 17, 2020)

BrotherIron said:


> No hook grip for pulls?



No, why do u ask?


----------



## Gibsonator (Aug 18, 2020)

Upper day

Chest flys 3x20
Tricep rope push down 3x20
Lat pulldowns 3x15
Db press 5x15
Db tricep extensions 3x20
Barbell rows 15,12,12
Ss w/wide grip pull ups 3x12
Rear delt flys

No forearm pain today. Db press never made it worse, sticking with those for rest of this week and hopefully back to bench press next week.


----------



## Gibsonator (Aug 19, 2020)

Squats
285 + 120 bands x 8 x 2




Deads
285 + 280 bands x 8 x 1




Good Mornings (off pin) 4 x 10

Leg curls 3x12
Ss w/abs 3xf

Forearm is holding up, hopefully be able to bench Sunday.


----------



## FlyingPapaya (Aug 19, 2020)

****ing sexy work


----------



## ATLRigger (Aug 19, 2020)

Wait Gibz is in the six foot club?


----------



## CohibaRobusto (Aug 19, 2020)

ATLRigger said:


> Wait Gibz is in the six foot club?



He's a beast dude.

On another note, there has been a notable absence of wifey in the latest vids. Keep the requests coming in fellas.


----------



## Jin (Aug 19, 2020)

ATLRigger said:


> Wait Gibz is in the six foot club?



he was 6’2 when he joined. He’s 6’4 now and still growing as far as anyone knows.


----------



## Gibsonator (Aug 19, 2020)

CohibaRobusto said:


> He's a beast dude.
> 
> On another note, there has been a notable absence of wifey in the latest vids. Keep the requests coming in fellas.



Lol our work schedules have been a bit crazy so she's been hitting it in the morning before work 
Plus she filmed that as i didn't need a spotter.


----------



## Trump (Aug 19, 2020)

I thought he was 6’7, I bet he is 5’9 really just gets the camera angle right 



Jin said:


> he was 6’2 when he joined. He’s 6’4 now and still growing as far as anyone knows.


----------



## Gibsonator (Aug 19, 2020)

Trump said:


> I thought he was 6’7, I bet he is 5’9 really just gets the camera angle right



damn, why you have to go and bust me out like that bro?!


----------



## CohibaRobusto (Aug 19, 2020)

Jin said:


> he was 6’2 when he joined. He’s 6’4 now and still growing as far as anyone knows.



Growth hormone man, amazing stuff!


----------



## ATLRigger (Aug 20, 2020)

Jin said:


> he was 6’2 when he joined. He’s 6’4 now and still growing as far as anyone knows.


Does HGH really make ppl taller?


----------



## Thatgoodfellow (Aug 20, 2020)

ATLRigger said:


> Does HGH really make ppl taller?




maybe if your growth plates are still growing and you’re a kid but once your growth plates fuse together you can’t grow taller.


----------



## ATLRigger (Aug 20, 2020)

Didn’t Barry bonds put on an inch or two?


----------



## transcend2007 (Aug 20, 2020)

Plus he does look more and more like "the Rock" everyday ... 



Jin said:


> he was 6’2 when he joined. He’s 6’4 now and still growing as far as anyone knows.


----------



## Gibsonator (Aug 21, 2020)

Fluff n puff day;
Face pulls 4x20
Rear delt flys 4x20
Seated db front raises 4x20
Seated db side lateral raises 4x20

Seated db curls 20,18,16,16
Seated hammer curls 4x15
Preacher curls 4x15

Forearm has been getting better... till today at work wrenching on a pipe, boom started throobing like a mofo.
I realize there is no way for it to recover unless I had a solid 3-4 weeks off from lifting and work, which ain't happening. 
I'll continue to rehab and stretch it and just have to work around it, benching Sunday no matter what.


----------



## Boogieman (Aug 21, 2020)

Forearm has been getting better... till today at work wrenching on a pipe, boom started throobing like a mofo.
I realize there is no way for it to recover unless I had a solid 3-4 weeks off from lifting and work, which ain't happening. 
I'll continue to rehab and stretch it and just have to work around it, benching Sunday no matter what.[/QUOTE]

Your a fookin animal, my bicep gets fukked and I take it easy you keep pushing on! Dammit, I better man the fukk up!!!!


----------



## CJ (Aug 21, 2020)

Delts Day makes a return!!!


----------



## Gibsonator (Aug 21, 2020)

CJ275 said:


> Delts Day makes a return!!!



Yessss... minus the ohp


----------



## German89 (Aug 21, 2020)

Gibz, have you embraced your inner powerlifter, by eating like one?  or are you still eating like a bird?


*Chirp, Chirp*


----------



## Gibsonator (Aug 21, 2020)

German89 said:


> Gibz, have you embraced your inner powerlifter, by eating like one?  or are you still eating like a bird?
> 
> 
> *Chirp, Chirp*



I'm somewhere in between


----------



## ATLRigger (Aug 22, 2020)

Face pulls r very effective, despite the flak they get from everybody.


----------



## Gibsonator (Aug 22, 2020)

Last fluff n puff day;

Lat pull throughs 4x15
Lat pull downs 4x15
Tricep rope extensions 4x15
Db tricep extensions 4x15
Chest flys 4x20
Tomorrow max effort lower day, will be trying out box squats for the 1st time, followed by defecit deadlifts + accessories


----------



## tinymk (Aug 22, 2020)

Nice work buddy! Look forward to the max effort stuff


----------



## Gibsonator (Aug 22, 2020)

Just been advised not to do box squats for the 1st time on Max effort day so I'll save them for Tuesdays dynamic lower day


----------



## Gibsonator (Aug 22, 2020)

Max effort lower day;
Squats + average bands (160)
Worked up to 350 + 160 bands. Failed 1st attempt, psyched myself out before hand. 1st time ever failing a squat and using the safeties. Fun taking all the weight off just to get the bar back on the hooks and putting all the weight back on. Got it 2nd attempt, although it was a grinder.








Back off sets were 245 + 160 bands 3x3 pause squats.
Rdls from 2" platform 15,12,10,8
Leg curls 4x12
Abs 4xf


----------



## Gibsonator (Aug 23, 2020)

Forgot the rdls were snatch grip but of course can't edit my own damn post...
Here's the last backoff set.


----------



## Thatgoodfellow (Aug 23, 2020)

Gibsonator said:


> Forgot the rdls were snatch grip but of course can't edit my own damn post...
> Here's the last backoff set.



Keep it up man! Stay healthy and I’m excited to see your strength gains.


----------



## Gibsonator (Aug 23, 2020)

Lat pull downs 3x15
Tricep rope push downs 3x15
Bench;
Testing the water with the forearm, been 2 weeks since I benched.
Triples all the way up, top set was 315x3.




Wore my elbow wraps, helped keep my forearms nice and tight, will be using them on the heavier sets from now til whenever I get this shit under control.
Incline db press 3x25
Db tricep overhead extensions 3x20
Db rows 20,15,12
Face pulls 3x20


----------



## CohibaRobusto (Aug 24, 2020)

Gibs what kind of weight are you working with for some of those other lifts like overhead db, db rows...I know you have forearm issues though so probably not what you normally do?


----------



## Gibsonator (Aug 24, 2020)

CohibaRobusto said:


> Gibs what kind of weight are you working with for some of those other lifts like overhead db, db rows...I know you have forearm issues though so probably not what you normally do?



Overhead press isn't in the program.
Db rows I can get my adjustable dumbells up to 120 so I'll start at 80, then 100, then 120 or just keep it at 100 for sets of 15. 
I switch up the weight/reps based off how taxed I am after the main compound work.


----------



## CohibaRobusto (Aug 24, 2020)

Ok, damn what adjustables go up to 120?


----------



## chandy (Aug 24, 2020)

Same damn expensive ones hell my old ones only went to 90 and they were pretty expensive. But I did buy them like 10 years ago. I dont really remember seeing any that went up to 120. But I was still pretty young back then anyways probably for the best i didnt find them


----------



## Gibsonator (Aug 24, 2020)

Theyre CAP brand adjustable handles, and I have 8 12.5lb plates, I can fit 4 12.5s plus 1 10 on each side. If i can get my hands on some more 12.5s that would be awesome, slim pickin these days.


----------



## Gibsonator (Aug 24, 2020)

chandy said:


> Same damn expensive ones hell my old ones only went to 90 and they were pretty expensive. But I did buy them like 10 years ago. I dont really remember seeing any that went up to 120. But I was still pretty young back then anyways probably for the best i didnt find them



ur thinking of the powerblocks I'm assuming. Mine are just the loadable handles. Having the 12.5lb plates allows u to get them up to a max of 125lbs. Cant fit more than that and although I have 25lb 1" plates that would be super akward loaded on those handles.

Link to them;
https://www.amazon.com/CAP-Barbell-...229799&sprefix=cap+adjustable+dumbbell&sr=8-3


----------



## CohibaRobusto (Aug 24, 2020)

Oh ok I didn't think about those.


----------



## Gibsonator (Aug 24, 2020)

CohibaRobusto said:


> Oh ok I didn't think about those.



Was the cheaper option than getting pairs from 5-120. Thats like $6,000. We got 2 sets of those handles and 345lbs of 1" plates for about $500. Not to mention space saving as our gym is a 1 car garage.


----------



## chandy (Aug 24, 2020)

Gibsonator said:


> Was the cheaper option than getting pairs from 5-120. Thats like $6,000. We got 2 sets of those handles and 345lbs of 1" plates for about $500. Not to mention space saving as our gym is a 1 car garage.



nah I actually bought the bowflex ones I liked the way they felt over the bulky power block 

https://www.bowflex.com/selecttech/1090/710000.html

Honestly they were totally worth until I got older and I was able to rep 90 on a lot of workouts pretty easy.  However according to some soft hands from some friends the metal grip would hurt them after awhile with a rawish feeling


----------



## CJ (Aug 24, 2020)

Gibsonator said:


> ur thinking of the powerblocks I'm assuming. Mine are just the loadable handles. Having the 12.5lb plates allows u to get them up to a max of 125lbs. Cant fit more than that and although I have 25lb 1" plates that would be super akward loaded on those handles.
> 
> Link to them;
> https://www.amazon.com/CAP-Barbell-...229799&sprefix=cap+adjustable+dumbbell&sr=8-3



These are our of stock, but when they get back in, I'm getting them. I've run into the same problem you have, I've run out of room for plates. 

Your DB Handles (and mine) only have about 4" of space on each side to load plates, these have 7" of space. They say that they can handle up to 150lbs each.

https://www.titan.fitness/strength/...d-dumbbell-handle-w/-lock-collars/423162.html


----------



## CohibaRobusto (Aug 24, 2020)

I got the bowflex ones too. I like them, but need something bigger for shrugs and rows now. I'm about to outgrow them.


----------



## Gibsonator (Aug 24, 2020)

CJ275 said:


> These are our of stock, but when they get back in, I'm getting them. I've run into the same problem you have, I've run out of room for plates.
> 
> Your DB Handles (and mine) only have about 4" of space on each side to load plates, these have 7" of space. They say that they can handle up to 150lbs each.
> 
> https://www.titan.fitness/strength/...d-dumbbell-handle-w/-lock-collars/423162.html



Nice, might have to grab up a pair of those. 
I can fit 5 plates each side of my handles, having the 12.5s helps a lot, need to find a couple more of them sumbitches


----------



## Gibsonator (Aug 26, 2020)

Dynamic lower day
Box squats (1st time doing these)
Worked up quarter plate at a time doing triples then 315x8x3








2" deficit deadlifts w/doubled red minis (150)
225 + 150 bands x 8 x 2
Hamstring curls 5x12
Ss w/db swings 3x12
Ss w/abs 3xf


----------



## Gibsonator (Aug 26, 2020)




----------



## tinymk (Aug 26, 2020)

Good work my brother!!!


----------



## The Tater (Aug 26, 2020)

The Rock doesn’t have shit on Gibz. Good job amigo.


----------



## Gibsonator (Aug 27, 2020)

Well, did it again, both forearms blew up so bad incline benching today, had to shut it down.
Got 2 ice packs taped to my forearms right now. Gonna work on scheduling an mri I think there might be some tendon damage.
So yea, fml.


----------



## Gibsonator (Aug 27, 2020)

Was supposed to add in 500mg npp 2nd week of September, thinking about starting the npp and deca this weekend, drop the npp 5th week, see if that help my situation...
I know deca is known more for joint relief not tendon, so is this not a great idea?
Does anyone have experience with deca helping relieve tendon pain?
Gonna take a minute to get the mri, in the meanwhile I'll keep doing the stretching, massage ball and theragun as I have been doing.


----------



## Gibsonator (Aug 29, 2020)

Max lower day
Lat pull downs 3x15
Wide grip pull ups 3x10
Single leg extensions 3x15
Deadlift:
Worked up to 565, got it, it wasn't pretty but I locked that shit out. Difference between this time and last time is I jumped from 495 to 565 instead of 495,545,565.




Backoff sets 405x3x3




Good mornings from pins, 3x10
Leg curls 3x12
Ss w/abs 3xfailure
Started the npp & deca today as well, will drop the npp at week 5.
Current weight is still hovering between 272 & 274.
Forearm held up good today also.


----------



## Trump (Aug 29, 2020)

impressive dude 



Gibsonator said:


> Max lower day
> Lat pull downs 3x15
> Wide grip pull ups 3x10
> Single leg extensions 3x15
> ...


----------



## ATLRigger (Aug 29, 2020)

Gibsonator said:


> Was supposed to add in 500mg npp 2nd week of September, thinking about starting the npp and deca this weekend, drop the npp 5th week, see if that help my situation...
> I know deca is known more for joint relief not tendon, so is this not a great idea?
> Does anyone have experience with deca helping relieve tendon pain?
> Gonna take a minute to get the mri, in the meanwhile I'll keep doing the stretching, massage ball and theragun as I have been doing.


why deca and NPP together? Aren’t they basically just long and short esthers of the same thing?


----------



## Gibsonator (Aug 29, 2020)

ATLRigger said:


> why deca and NPP together? Aren’t they basically just long and short esthers of the same thing?



Yes, the npp 1st 4 weeks BECAUSE its a shorter ester/faster acting and dropping it after that when the deca has kicked in.


----------



## Trump (Aug 29, 2020)

I wondered why not just stick with npp, less pinning with deca??



Gibsonator said:


> Yes, the npp 1st 4 weeks BECAUSE its a shorter ester/faster acting and dropping it after that when the deca has kicked in.


----------



## Gibsonator (Aug 29, 2020)

Trump said:


> I wondered why not just stick with npp, less pinning with deca??



Has to do with timing for the meet


----------



## Trump (Aug 29, 2020)

got you are you taking an advised stack then? 



Gibsonator said:


> Has to do with timing for the meet


----------



## CohibaRobusto (Aug 30, 2020)

Awesome lifts man, I like how wifey is asking if you're okay after the 565 lol.


----------



## Gibsonator (Aug 30, 2020)

CohibaRobusto said:


> Awesome lifts man, I like how wifey is asking if you're okay after the 565 lol.



Lol she had the front row seat to whatever the fukk kinda face i was making :32 (18):


----------



## Gibsonator (Aug 31, 2020)

Upper fluff n puff;
Face pulls 20,15,12,12
Db side lateral raises 20,15,12,12
Bb front raise + upright row 3x20
Incline db chest fly 20, 3x15
Flat db chest fly 3x15
Db pullovers 20, 3x15
Ss w/db tricep extensions 20, 3x15
Tricep push downs 20, 3x15
Lat pull throughs 4x15
Wide grip pullups 4x10

Lot of volume, great pump


----------



## Gibsonator (Sep 1, 2020)

for the loyal followers of my thread, a special treat and my current view 
https://imgur.com/a/86aXd60


----------



## CohibaRobusto (Sep 1, 2020)

Gibsonator said:


> for the loyal followers of my thread, a special treat and my current view
> https://imgur.com/a/86aXd60



Apparently I've been repping you too much because I can't rep on your best post ever.


----------



## Gibsonator (Sep 1, 2020)

CohibaRobusto said:


> Apparently I've been repping you too much because I can't rep on your best post ever.



Lol all good brother


----------



## Jin (Sep 1, 2020)

Gibsonator said:


> Lol all good brother



moving this to member logs.....


----------



## Gibsonator (Sep 1, 2020)

Jin said:


> moving this to member logs.....



Is there a difference between member logs and online journals?


----------



## Jin (Sep 1, 2020)

Gibsonator said:


> Is there a difference between member logs and online journals?



don’t sass me!


----------



## dk8594 (Sep 1, 2020)

Gibsonator said:


> for the loyal followers of my thread, a special treat and my current view
> https://imgur.com/a/86aXd60



yeah....I have no idea how you do your workouts at home.


----------



## ComeBacKid85 (Sep 1, 2020)

Gibs aint fukin around! Mad respect brother. Those are some serious lifts. Hard work paying off. I’ll pray for the forearms. Mine are weak so healing for you and strength for me. Keep killing it bro. :32 (1):


----------



## Gibsonator (Sep 3, 2020)

Max lower day:
Box squats/345x6x3, 335x2x3, 325x3




Deficit Deads 255x6x2 w/double red minis(180)




Ham curls 5x10
Ss w/db swings 3x15 the abs 3xf
Fukking toast.

I recently got a luggage scale to measure the exact amount of resistance in lbs at lockout with the bands. 
The red minis doubled for deads were estimated to be about 150lbs resistance. Measured each one separately and at my lockout they are each right at 91lbs, so 182 combined.
Will be doing this for each lift and each band til I have the correct numbers.
Did i mention I am fukking toast? :beaten:


----------



## Gibsonator (Sep 3, 2020)

Post above was dynamic lower day, but again, I cant edit my own motherfukking post.


----------



## Gibsonator (Sep 3, 2020)

Got an appointment for the 14th to get cortisone shots in both forearms.
Hopefully that will help (fingers crossed)


----------



## BrotherIron (Sep 3, 2020)

Gibsonator said:


> Got an appointment for the 14th to get cortisone shots in both forearms.
> Hopefully that will help (fingers crossed)



Careful, that can weaken the area if you do it often.


----------



## Gibsonator (Sep 3, 2020)

BrotherIron said:


> Careful, that can weaken the area if you do it often.



Besides the stretches, theragun, massage balls, not benching, what other alternative do I have here?
I say it's worth a shot so we'll see!


----------



## Ragingmenace223 (Sep 3, 2020)

you have been really consistent for a while now switching to power lifting. I know the meet isnt that far off. 
  im sure we will talk before then. hope those forearms feel better.


----------



## Gibsonator (Sep 5, 2020)

Fluff n puff Friday 
Chest flys 3x20
Flat dumbell press 4x25
Dumbell side lateral raises 20,15,12
Barbell overhead press 15,12,10
Dumbell rear delt flys 3x20
Lat pull down 20,15,12,10
Snatchgrip barbell row 15,12,12
Wide grip pull ups 3x10

No forearm pain hallelujah 
View attachment 10436

View attachment 10437


----------



## dk8594 (Sep 5, 2020)

There is the lat spread! Looking good bro!


----------



## Gibsonator (Sep 5, 2020)

dk8594 said:


> There is the lat spread! Looking good bro!



that was specifically for you brother


----------



## Gibsonator (Sep 5, 2020)

Max lower day;
Worked up to 445x3 on squats.




Backoff sets were 335x3x5
Rdls 4x10




Ham curls 4x12
Leg extensions 4x12
Abs 4xf
New weber grill got dropped off today... at the bottom of the stairs. Had to bribe the gardener $10 to help me carry that sum bitch upstairs, the box is huge and has to weigh 400lbs. It was a struggle.
Now i sit here legs broken and i have to move everything off the pation, deep clean the floor and fence walls then put everything back and build the new grille


----------



## Gibsonator (Sep 6, 2020)

New addition to the gibsonator family
https://imgur.com/a/SwEpZhe


----------



## CohibaRobusto (Sep 6, 2020)

Sweet grill man!


----------



## Boogieman (Sep 7, 2020)

Sure is a Purdy grill!!! You get that Fukker dirty yet?!?!


----------



## Gibsonator (Sep 7, 2020)

Boogieman said:


> Sure is a Purdy grill!!! You get that Fukker dirty yet?!?!



Got 5lbs carne asada on it as we speak


----------



## Gibsonator (Sep 7, 2020)

Upper fluffer;
Db curls 20,20,15,15
Ss w/db tricep extensions 20,20,15,15
Easy bar curls 20,15,12,10
Ss w/rope push downs 20,15,12,10
Lat pull throughs 3x20
Ss w/krock rows 20,15,12
Single arm lat pull downs 3x20


----------



## BrotherIron (Sep 8, 2020)

Do you have more than 1 fluff day in your training week?


----------



## Mister Slicksta (Sep 8, 2020)

You are ballin right now.  Inspirational bro!


----------



## Gibsonator (Sep 8, 2020)

BrotherIron said:


> Do you have more than 1 fluff day in your training week?



All my upper days are "fluff days" right now til I can bench again.


----------



## Gibsonator (Sep 10, 2020)

Max lower;
Switched things up a bit today...
Squats:
Worked up to 315x3x10





Sumo deadlifts, that's right, I said it lol. 1st attempt ever at these.
Worked up to 315x6x2 trying to get the form right.





Good mornings 3x12
Ham curls 20,15,12
Ss w/db swings 3x15
Abs 3xf


----------



## CohibaRobusto (Sep 10, 2020)

I'd like to learn how to do sumo deadlifts too. Never tried. I need someone to stand there and correct me though...slow learner.


----------



## Gibsonator (Sep 10, 2020)

CohibaRobusto said:


> I'd like to learn how to do sumo deadlifts too. Never tried. I need someone to stand there and correct me though...slow learner.



You could always give it a whirl and post up your vids here to be critiqued.

I'll be playing with them off and on to see if it is a better fit for me.
If not, at least i tried.


----------



## BrotherIron (Sep 10, 2020)

Sumo's are a good assistance lift to conventional pulls even if you stick with conventional.


----------



## CJ (Sep 10, 2020)

Soooo, guess all that shit talking about sumos is water under the bridge now, huh? :32 (18):


----------



## Metalhead1 (Sep 10, 2020)

CJ275 said:


> Soooo, guess all that shit talking about sumos is water under the bridge now, huh? :32 (18):



Funny how that works...:32 (1):


----------



## Gibsonator (Sep 12, 2020)

Tested the waters a bit today...
Tricep push downs 3x20
Ss w/chest flys 3x20
Flat bench 245x3x12
Incline db press 30,25,20
Skullcrushers 3x20
Snatchgrip barbell rows 15,12,10
Ss w/face pulls 15,12,10
Wide grip pull ups 3x10
Some forearm pain but not the throbbing kind.
Looking forward to the cortison injections monday.
Snatchgrip barbell row 15,


----------



## Gibsonator (Sep 13, 2020)

Yesterday rest day, decided to get in a little bicep workout. 3 exercises, 4 sets each, 20 reps/set, going up in weight each set so that last sets would have to be rest/pause to complete 20.

Today, Max lower:
Lat pull downs 4x15
Block pulls: worked up to 545x1
Good mornings 3x12
Ham curls 3x15
Single leg extensions 3x15
Abs 3xf
Had to rush through this workout to make it on time for a family engagement, what do you know i sit here waiting for the wife to get ready lol.


----------



## dk8594 (Sep 13, 2020)

Gibsonator said:


> what do you know i sit here waiting for the wife to get ready lol.



I lose about 4 hours a week to that and that’s being generous.


----------



## Trump (Sep 13, 2020)

Loving your log you a beast, keep going and you might be as strong as me :32 (1)::32 (1):


----------



## Gibsonator (Sep 13, 2020)

Trump said:


> Loving your log you a beast, keep going and you might be as strong as me :32 (1)::32 (1):



Hope so! :32 (13):


----------



## Gibsonator (Sep 15, 2020)

Got the cortison injections in both forearms today, also a prescription for nitroglycerin patches.
Also got some 2500mg cbd cream on the way.
Hopefully start making some progress here on out.


----------



## Gibsonator (Sep 15, 2020)

Bench;
Worked up to 315x3, 335x1, 275x8, 225x12.
Feeling things out. No pain at all. Looking promising. Hopefully things continue up to improve so I can get my poverty bench up to a not so poverty bench lol.
Floor press 3x15
Single arm cable chest flys 3x15
Tricep rope push downs 3x15
Db rows 3x15
Face pulls 3x15


----------



## DEADlifter (Sep 16, 2020)

It's only been 3 months since you switched your regimen.  You're going to come out of this killing it.  :32 (9): Congrats!


----------



## Jin (Sep 16, 2020)

DEADlifter said:


> It's only been 3 months since you switched your regimen.  You're going to come out of this killing it.  :32 (9): Congrats!



Yeah, killing his physique!!!!


----------



## dk8594 (Sep 16, 2020)

Gibsonator said:


> prescription for nitroglycerin patches..



So I read this and wondered if you had heart issues, but this is for joint/muscle pain?


----------



## Gibsonator (Sep 16, 2020)

dk8594 said:


> So I read this and wondered if you had heart issues, but this is for joint/muscle pain?



Yes, the doctor said this isn't what its usually prescribed for/intended for but he's had much luck with it.


----------



## Gibsonator (Sep 17, 2020)

Dynamic lower day:
Box squats: 365x6x2






2" Deficit deadlifts: 275+180 bands x6x2





Good Mornings (off pins): 15,12,10
Leg curls 3x15
Ss w/abs 3xf
Leg extensions rapid fire: 20,15,10,5

Appetite has been up, been eating like a fatass and somehow woke up down 4lbs this morning, and that's after my rest day... wierd.

Speaking of fatass, if you noticed the nice new Strength Shop belt, I had to order that cause I was on the last notch of my inzer belt and it was a bit too tight :32 (5):
Also got some new chucks, was surprised how good they felt for the squats.


----------



## Gibsonator (Sep 18, 2020)

Dynamic upper day:
Total shit.
That is all.


----------



## Gibsonator (Sep 19, 2020)

Went in and got a good delt/bicep pump.
Db rear delt flys; 20, 4x15
Ss w/seated db curls; 20, 4x15

High cable curl; 4x15
Ss w/db side lateral raises 20, 3x15

Easy bar curls 3x15
Ss w/barbell front raises 3x15

Still in a funk from yesterday, that workout helped a lil.
Idk if i have too high expectations or am just too hard on myself, if its the increased work hours lately, the off and on issue with my forearms, a combination of it all or maybe I need to up my arimidex lol.
I just feel like with all the work I'm putting in the gym, kitchen and everything I am not making nearly as much progress as I should be.
Maybe I'm better off at the bodybuilding focused shit.
I'm not a quitter, never have never will be, I will see this program through til meet day. 
Guess I just needed to vent my frustrations.


----------



## dk8594 (Sep 19, 2020)

Don’t let it get you done.  You got this.  The thrill is being faced with an obstacle and overcoming it.  

Can’t do a good upper body workout? Fuk it. Get thighs like tree trunks.


----------



## CohibaRobusto (Sep 19, 2020)

I hear you man, there have been some frustrating times for me in my journey too. It seems like periods of stagnation sometimes, followed by periods of growth. Just keep trudgin'.


----------



## Jin (Sep 19, 2020)

Trust the process. You’re doing great.


----------



## CJ (Sep 19, 2020)

All the stress and training fatigue is just masking your fitness level. Come meet day, with a proper deload, you'll realize all the hard work that you've been putting in paid off.


----------



## tinymk (Sep 19, 2020)

It is all a process brother.  Some days I feel like my wheels are spinning in the sand as I punish myself through workout after workout.  I purposely kinda borderline overtrain while racing my cns, knowing that when I do take a Deload or time off due to being so close to the meet—— my strength with pop...I take 10 days off from squats/ dead’s before a meet and 8 days off for bench.  Those last few days are spend stretching and doing body weight squats also allowing my cns to chill...
stick to the process my friend, stay positive even if it is only being positive knowing  your getting your ass kicked.


----------



## Gibsonator (Sep 19, 2020)

tinymk said:


> It is all a process brother.  Some days I feel like my wheels are spinning in the sand as I punish myself through workout after workout.  I purposely kinda borderline overtrain while racing my cns, knowing that when I do take a Deload or time off due to being so close to the meet—— my strength with pop...I take 10 days off from squats/ dead’s before a meet and 8 days off for bench.  Those last few days are spend stretching and doing body weight squats also allowing my cns to chill...
> stick to the process my friend, stay positive even if it is only being positive knowing  your getting your ass kicked.



Thanks brother


----------



## Gibsonator (Sep 20, 2020)

Max effort lower day;
Rev band squats
Top 3 sets were 455x1, 495x1, 525x1.
Hit the right safety on the 525 which threw me off and had to grind that shit out hard.









Deficit rdls 3x12
Ham curls 3x15
Leg extensions 3x15
Abs 3xf


----------



## Jin (Sep 20, 2020)

And you were complaining about what?

Great work. You’re going to smoke all my numbers buddy.


----------



## Gibsonator (Sep 20, 2020)

Jin said:


> And you were complaining about what?
> 
> Great work. You’re going to smoke all my numbers buddy.



my bench man, it has been such a struggle for me


----------



## Jin (Sep 20, 2020)

Gibsonator said:


> my bench man, it has been such a struggle for me



At least you are healthy enough to go heavy. I’ve pulled/torn my pecs half a dozen times and really cannot go over my body weight without risking injury.


----------



## Seeker (Sep 21, 2020)

Some good squatting there pal.


----------



## Gibsonator (Sep 22, 2020)

Dynamic Upper Day;
Chest flys 3x15
Tricep push downs 20,15,15
Played around with the new bench blok, keeping the weight moderate, forearms were still giving me shit. Anyways...
2 board press:
275x2 
285x2
295x2
305x5x2




Snatch grip barbell rows 15,12,10
Face pulls 3x15
Wide grip pull ups 3x10


----------



## PZT (Sep 23, 2020)

Forearm and brachialis pain will kill the bench for sure. Or at least the excitement to do pressing lol


----------



## Gibsonator (Sep 24, 2020)

Dynamic lower day;
Box squats 385x8x2
Last 2 sets:








2" deficit deadlifts 405x6x2
Good mornings 3x12
Hamstring curls 3x20
Ss w/abs 3xf


----------



## Gibsonator (Sep 24, 2020)

deads from workout above


----------



## Gibsonator (Sep 25, 2020)

Fluff n puff today;
Barbell overhead press 5x8
Db side lateral raises 3x20
Db front raises 3x20
Preacher curl 5x20
Db hammer curl 5x20

Got a belated bday dinner for the wife with some of her friends tomorrow after work, Saturday getting on the road at about 10 am to head to Rosarito Beach, Mexico for 5 days.
I may or may not hit the hotel gym just to get a pump, either way, nothing strenuous, this is a good time to rest/recover and let my forearms repair (hopefully).


----------



## Gibsonator (Sep 25, 2020)

Cruised into work this morning and my boss asked what I was doing there? I replied, "what do you mean?" Apparently I put in for today off and forgot, so vacation started this morning 
Another fluff n puff workout;
Single leg extensions 10x15 going up 5lbs each set
Ss w/tricep rope push downs 5x15
And then tricep overhead rope extensions 5x15
Single arm cable chest fly 3x20
Incline bench press 5x15
Lat pull down 15,12,3x10
Face pull 3x15

Would've hit the road today and checked in the hotel a day early but have those dinner plans :32 (8):


----------



## Gibsonator (Oct 1, 2020)

Back to good ol US of A!
Man, going through the border for almost 2 hours getting bombarded by poor people asking for money or selling junk, seeing the homes and way they live in Mexico makes me really have a new appreciation for my job and everything I have.
We had a great time, which mostly consisted of tequila, food and hanging by the pool. Went out on the town a couple times and rented some atvs.
Wow shit is cheap there. We barely spent more on our super nice hotel room, food and drinks and atvs and some souvenirs than our room in Monterey cost alone.
Beach was closed was really the only shitty thing. Wife got jealous a couple times I was drawing some attention from some ladies. Yea I know I'll hear some shit for bringing that up lol.
And funny enough some Mexican dude that works at the hotel called me Stone Cold. Too fukkin funny. 
5 days not touching a weight or working, hopefully that did my forearm and body some good, plan on easing back into things this week and then back at it 100%


----------



## DEADlifter (Oct 1, 2020)

Fukkin A bro. Glad you guy's had a good time.  You didn't miss much.  I educated FD on the finer points of eating hairy ass. Snake welcomed a couple of dudes with nice intros and CJ is still the king of diets.


----------



## Gibsonator (Oct 1, 2020)

DEADlifter said:


> Fukkin A bro. Glad you guy's had a good time.  You didn't miss much.  I educated FD on the finer points of eating hairy ass. Snake welcomed a couple of dudes with nice intros and CJ is still the king of diets.



I popped in the chatbox a couple times.
Yea had a really nice time now back to reality!


----------



## Jin (Oct 1, 2020)

Hi Stone Cold, Welcome back to reality, where you are just a plumber.


----------



## CohibaRobusto (Oct 1, 2020)

Jin said:


> Hi Stone Cold, Welcome back to reality, where you are just a plumber.



The **** man, this place will build you up and tear you down in a heartbeat eh? LOL


----------



## Boogieman (Oct 1, 2020)

Your the ****in Rock in Hawaii and Stone Cold Steve Austin in Mexico. Who you going to be next????


----------



## CJ (Oct 1, 2020)

Boogieman said:


> Your the ****in Rock in Hawaii and Stone Cold Steve Austin in Mexico. Who you going to be next????



Hacksaw Jim Duggan in New Orleans.


----------



## Boytoy (Oct 1, 2020)

Boogieman said:


> Your the ****in Rock in Hawaii and Stone Cold Steve Austin in Mexico. Who you going to be next????







In Cali


----------



## Trump (Oct 1, 2020)

similar strength to hornswoggle so maybe he will be next. A lot closer to reality than the other 2 :32 (13):


----------



## Gibsonator (Oct 1, 2020)

Lol you guys are too kind to me


----------



## Gibsonator (Oct 2, 2020)

Back to the grind!
Upper dynamic day;
Lat pull downs 3x15
Ss w/tricep overhead extensions 3x15
Benchpress 295x6x3
Dropset 225x22
Tricep rope push downs 3x15
Db rows 3x15
Face pulls 3x15
Wide grip pull ups 3x8

Everything felt pretty good, forearms held up vest they have in awhile.


----------



## Gibsonator (Oct 3, 2020)

Maintenance fluff n puff;
Db side lateral raises 20,15,12,12
Barbell ohp 5x12
Db front raises 15,12,12,10
Db curls 3x15
Single arm preacher curls 5x15
Db hammer curls 3x15


----------



## Gibsonator (Oct 3, 2020)

Just a side note, anytime you see me write my reps in a declining method it is always because I pyramid up in weight each set, not sure if ya dudes following this knew that.
But then sometimes I'll pyramid up and kill myself trying to get rhe same set reps for each set.
I just dont feel it necessary to get that detailed in my log.
Carry on.


----------



## Trump (Oct 3, 2020)

thanks for stating the obvious 



Gibsonator said:


> Just a side note, anytime you see me write my reps in a declining method it is always because I pyramid up in weight each set, not sure if ya dudes following this knew that.
> But then sometimes I'll pyramid up and kill myself trying to get rhe same set reps for each set.
> I just dont feel it necessary to get that detailed in my log.
> Carry on.


----------



## Gibsonator (Oct 3, 2020)

Max effort lower day;
Til now been calling the orange/light bands 120lbs resistance on the squat..measured them today and got 35lbs each at lockout, so 70lbs not 120, even tho 120 sounds way better lol.
Last 2 sets 435x2 & 455x2








Left forearm flamed up bad after that last set.
Finished off with ham curls and db rdls had to call it early due to the pain.
So frustrating.


----------



## Metalhead1 (Oct 3, 2020)

Good work, brother.

A bench press guy I interact with at times says he uses Tiger balm for his forearm irritation.


----------



## Gibsonator (Oct 3, 2020)

Metalhead1 said:


> Good work, brother.
> 
> A bench press guy I interact with at times says he uses Tiger balm for his forearm irritation.



I have a cbd 2500mg cream I've been using preworkout, still doesn't do enough. Nor did the cortisone shots. Just something I have to deal with for now and after the meet probably stick to lighter benching and more db pressing I guess.


----------



## DEADlifter (Oct 3, 2020)

I don't know but I think you're probably pretty tall for a power lifter.  You're getting way down there on those squats.  Good stuff man.


----------



## Gibsonator (Oct 3, 2020)

DEADlifter said:


> I don't know but I think you're probably pretty tall for a power lifter.  You're getting way down there on those squats.  Good stuff man.



6'4 man, and yea I know Metal has been on my ass for getting too low on the squats but I know no other way and don't have a training partner so better than hitting questionable depth imo


----------



## Gibsonator (Oct 6, 2020)

Max effort upper day;
Tricep overhead extensions 3x20
Ss w/cable flys
Bench: triples up to 275 then 295x2, 305x2,315x2.
Put on the slingshot, 325x2,340x2,350x2,360x2
Tricep rope push downs 5x15
Face pulls 3x15
Barbell row 15,15,12,10,8
Forearm was giving me shit as usual but not enough to have to throw the towel in early.


----------



## Thatgoodfellow (Oct 6, 2020)

Gibsonator said:


> Max effort upper day;
> Tricep overhead extensions 3x20
> Ss w/cable flys
> Bench: triples up to 275 then 295x2, 305x2,315x2.
> ...



does the slingshot help mitigate some forearm pain? I bought one a while back but I don’t implement it in my training as much as I could.


----------



## Gibsonator (Oct 6, 2020)

Thatgoodfellow said:


> does the slingshot help mitigate some forearm pain? I bought one a while back but I don’t implement it in my training as much as I could.



Only the 2nd time I've used it, 1st time I had more forearm pain while pressing less weight, this time less pain pressing more weight, so I would say no, it doesn't help mitigate and forearm pain.

One thing I've noticed that may help a lil bit is throwing on some micro bands (reverse) if you bench in a rack.


----------



## Thatgoodfellow (Oct 6, 2020)

Gibsonator said:


> Only the 2nd time I've used it, 1st time I had more forearm pain while pressing less weight, this time less pain pressing more weight, so I would say no, it doesn't help mitigate and forearm pain.
> 
> One thing I've noticed that may help a lil bit is throwing on some micro bands (reverse) if you bench in a rack.



ya I guess all the weight is still on it. I might have to try the flossing pre workout I’ve heard people mention on here.


----------



## Gibsonator (Oct 9, 2020)

So broke my phone last night, 3ft fall right in the wrong spot killed it I guess, ive for sure dropped it way harder many times.
Wont get the new one till tomorrow or Monday.
anyways good workout last night:
squat with light bands 370x8x3
2" deficit deads with monster bands 515x5x1
Good mornings 3x12
ham curls 3x25
abs 3xf


----------



## Gibsonator (Oct 9, 2020)

Upper Dynamic Day:
chest flys 3x15
tricep overhead extensions 3x20
flat bench press 315x6x3
slingshot 315x10 (touch n go)
dumbbell row 1 set of 10, left forearm wasn't havin it :/
laying dumbell tricep extensions 3x15
face pulls 3x12
ss w/dumbell side lateral raises


----------



## ATLRigger (Oct 9, 2020)

I’ve dropped dumbbells on mine before. And it broke.


----------



## Gibsonator (Oct 10, 2020)

Holy Mother of God.... 280.4lbs this morning :32 (6):


----------



## CohibaRobusto (Oct 10, 2020)

Gibsonator said:


> Holy Mother of God.... 280.4lbs this morning :32 (6):



Have you been trying to gain weight? Where has it been recently, higher or lower?


----------



## Trump (Oct 10, 2020)

your 30lb heavier than me now, wasn’t long ago we was same weight



Gibsonator said:


> Holy Mother of God.... 280.4lbs this morning :32 (6):


----------



## Gibsonator (Oct 10, 2020)

CohibaRobusto said:


> Have you been trying to gain weight? Where has it been recently, higher or lower?


yes I have.
about a month ago I was hovering around 274,then last week was surprised to see 277 and then 280 this morning.
ive added in an extra dirty meal everyday over the last week.


----------



## DEADlifter (Oct 10, 2020)

The last I remember you were at 264.  280!?!?!  Bro! Are you still lean?  We're going to need some photo updates.


----------



## Gibsonator (Oct 10, 2020)

been over 270 for a minute dude where ya been?
not lean, not fat, somewhere comfortably in between lol


----------



## DEADlifter (Oct 10, 2020)

Gibsonator said:


> been over 270 for a minute dude where ya been?
> not lean, not fat, somewhere comfortably in between lol



You're a big dude.  Do you think the switch from BB to PL has been the difference?

6'4" 280.  You, Jin and Brock are definitely giants.


----------



## DEADlifter (Oct 10, 2020)

Gibsonator said:


> been over 270 for a minute dude where ya been?
> not lean, not fat, somewhere comfortably in between lol



I missed a lot when your journal was in the other sub.  Caught up now though.  Great work dude.


----------



## Gibsonator (Oct 10, 2020)

new training/new stimulus.
I'd like to think ive packed some new decent muscle on, will know better once i cut the fat at the end of all this 
heaviest ive been yet and look better now than my last crazy bulk that ended around 273lbs
Don't wish to get any heavier, would prefer to compete in the 275lb class but i'm just gonna let my body do what it does.


----------



## Gibsonator (Oct 10, 2020)

was feeling like a lazy pos, its my rest day but also wanted to get my son down in the gym to workout so I hit biceps, had him get in delts:
single arm preacher curl 5x15
sing arm cable curl 4x12
barbell curl 4x12
pump achieved, back to eating 
tomorrow is max effort lower with deadlifts, also 1st time I will be having my son deadlift, should be fun


----------



## CJ (Oct 11, 2020)

Gibsonator said:


> ... had him get in delts:



Of course you did. :32 (18)::32 (17):


----------



## Gibsonator (Oct 11, 2020)

Well since I can't edit this into post #404...


----------



## Gibsonator (Oct 11, 2020)

Max lower day;
Lat pull-down 3x15
Pull through 3x15
Deadlifts (doubles)
Tweaked my lower left back on my 405 set, stretched it out then 495x2, probably wasn't the best idea. 




Ham curls 3x15
Leg curls 3x15
Abs 3xf


----------



## Gibsonator (Oct 11, 2020)

Little update;
Went out to lunch, when it was time to sit up I barely could, back is so tight, pain shooting down leg. Fukk.
Now thinking about it, I was getting a terrible lower back pump yesterday just walking the dogs. May be related.
I rolled and stretched and warmed up god before my workout today so idk wtf happened. 
Got an ice pack on it now then gonna take a hot epsom salt bath.


----------



## CohibaRobusto (Oct 12, 2020)

Damn man that sucks. I hurt mine doing leg press about a month ago, and it took a few weeks to get back to normal.


----------



## Gibsonator (Oct 12, 2020)

CohibaRobusto said:


> Damn man that sucks. I hurt mine doing leg press about a month ago, and it took a few weeks to get back to normal.



Its getting worse as the day goes on fml.
Thinking bad sprain of some sort. Will most likely need to take a few days off and the week off from squats/deads.


----------



## snake (Oct 12, 2020)

Sorry to hear about the back issue. Play it smart and it will be nothing but a memory. 

Double up the recommended dose of Naproxen for 3 days.


----------



## Gibsonator (Oct 12, 2020)

snake said:


> Sorry to hear about the back issue. Play it smart and it will be nothing but a memory.
> 
> Double up the recommended dose of Naproxen for 3 days.



Thanks dude, shocked more that you commented on my log :32 (18):


----------



## Gibsonator (Oct 12, 2020)

Current status:


----------



## Trump (Oct 12, 2020)

I can’t even have a bad back without you copying. Alternate the ice pack with heat dude, you might also need a week before it’s 100% don’t rush it



Gibsonator said:


> Little update;
> Went out to lunch, when it was time to sit up I barely could, back is so tight, pain shooting down leg. Fukk.
> Now thinking about it, I was getting a terrible lower back pump yesterday just walking the dogs. May be related.
> I rolled and stretched and warmed up god before my workout today so idk wtf happened.
> Got an ice pack on it now then gonna take a hot epsom salt bath.


----------



## snake (Oct 12, 2020)

Gibsonator said:


> Thanks dude, shocked more that you commented on my log :32 (18):



Oh I check in often, you don't another cook spoiling the broth.


----------



## Gibsonator (Oct 15, 2020)

This may or may not be the end of this journey..
4 days later can still barely walk or bend, think I did some damage, either way, I can't afford to miss work like this.
Plumbing pays the bills, not lifting weights.
Hoping to get back in the gym sometime next week, squats and deads are out of the question for a couple weeks for sure.
Gonna play it by ear I guess.


----------



## CohibaRobusto (Oct 15, 2020)

Man that sucks. I know when I hurt mine it was pretty bad like that for the first week. I was about to go see a chiropractor for the first time. Then it started getting better week 2, and was fine by week 3. 

Not saying I had the same exact issue, just trying to give you some hope here. A friend told me how to do some lower back stretches too, and that may have helped.


----------



## CJ (Oct 15, 2020)

Sorry buddy, but you're right, have to set priorities in life.

Don't worry though, you can still do Delts in a wheelchair. :32 (20):


----------



## Trump (Oct 15, 2020)

he hasn’t really hurt his back he just wants a delt day and a bicep curl day without anyone giving him shit 



CJ275 said:


> Sorry buddy, but you're right, have to set priorities in life.
> 
> Don't worry though, you can still do Delts in a wheelchair. :32 (20):


----------



## CJ (Oct 15, 2020)

Trump said:


> he hasn’t really hurt his back he just wants a delt day and a bicep curl day without anyone giving him shit



I already accused him of that. :32 (18):


----------



## snake (Oct 15, 2020)

Brother Gibs most serious lifters have been down this path. And your right, you can't compromise a lifetime of employment for the gym. Right now it's a deep dark place you are in and you're going to question a lot of things; it's part of the process. I've been there, got injured and even thought about backing it down to a 3x/wk 45 min lifting session. That was at it's worsted and I had no light at the end of the tunnel. I even thought I was being stupid for continuing this weight training at a high level given my age. 

Then, slowly but surely it happens, you recover. You proceed cautiously and in time you see yourself within arms length of what you were doing before the injury. The one thing that most guys can not shake is the feeling of pending doom. At 35 y.o. and handing more weight then I can now my thought was "Fuuk yeah I got this for 6". Now it's more like, "I wonder what's going to tear on my 2nd rep of 6". 

Keep your chin up my man!


----------



## Gibsonator (Oct 16, 2020)

Well after 5 days of thinking about it I've decided I will not be doing this meet in December.
Plan is to get back into training slowly and carefully, and switch back to a more bodybuilding style of training.
I'm out 4 days pay and haven't barely been able to walk to the kitchen for 5 days, I can't risk an even worse injury anytime soon. 
The pl meet was just for fun, ain't fun not being able to pay your bills or go to the damn store.
So, 20 week cut starts Monday. Sitting at 284 this morning.
Last cut i went from 269 to 248 if I remember correctly, should be interesting this time, I'm much heavier and in better shape than the start of the last cut.
Maybe I'll revisit the idea of a pl meet next year, maybe not. Was cool switching up training and dialing in my form/grip strength better and all that.
Thanks to all that followed and encouraged, and Metal for your guidance and time, will start a new log for the new journey.


----------



## Metalhead1 (Oct 16, 2020)

Smart choice brother. Really ****ing hate you ended up getting injured. 

You did an outstanding job over the past few months, and pushed your limits numerous times. 

Get back to being healthy, and enjoy getting back to your style of training. Delts for days!:32 (1):


----------



## BrotherIron (Oct 16, 2020)

Sorry to hear about your injury.  Switching your focus isn't a bad thing.  This is for fun at the end of the day.  You can push yourself in many ways so that doesn't make what you're going to do any less difficult or rewarding.


----------



## wilkinkc (Oct 17, 2020)

Sorry to hear about your injury man, that sucks. I’m still waiting on mine to heal as well. 3 days short of two weeks but it’s finally feeling better. Pretty sure I’m going to see what I can do again Sunday and hope for the best. Hope yours get going in the right direction quickly


----------



## Gibsonator (Oct 17, 2020)

Thanks guys. 
1st day back to work today and the last 3 hours were almost unbearable, and I have a high tolerance for pain.
Cardio starts back up tomorrow, might see if I can do so seated bicep shit as well.
Not gonna push it.


----------



## CJ (Oct 17, 2020)

Worst ending since Dexter.  :32 (4):


----------



## Jin (Oct 17, 2020)

CJ275 said:


> Worst ending since Dexter.  :32 (4):



Think Gib’s’ll become a lumberjack?


----------



## Bro Bundy (Oct 17, 2020)

I don’t know anyone who does pl without hurting themselves . Very dangerous sport imo


----------



## Gibsonator (Oct 17, 2020)

Jin said:


> Think Gib’s’ll become a lumberjack?



I think I can grow the beard to pull it off


----------



## snake (Oct 17, 2020)

Sorry to hear you're not going to be competing but at the end of the day, you compete every day you're in the gym; there's you first place trophy.

As for competing and injury; I have said this many time:

The man that wins is not always the fastest or strongest, he's usually the healthiest.


----------

